# Smart full time uberX driver who game the system



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

Will make 1 k plus per week driving 40 hours 

How true is this statement？


----------



## eugene w (Oct 28, 2014)

plocp said:


> Will make 1 k plus per week driving 40 hours
> 
> How true is this statement？


Does it have anything to do with recruiting?


----------



## JayDNZ (Apr 27, 2015)

plocp said:


> Will make 1 k plus per week driving 40 hours
> 
> How true is this statement？


I don't drive yet, but another forum drivers recently told me he makes around $20 per hour and that he doesn't work the "drunk hours", which would earn the biggest $$.

So 40 hours could nett $800, if 10-20 of the hours where drunk hours then $1 k should be achievable.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Net means after all expenses, 60-70 hours might net you $900

Net, not what uber pays you.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Depends on market, drivers here won't gross $800 in 40 hours unless they are freakishly lucky. $800 is more like 60 plus hours on the average week.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> Depends on market, drivers here won't gross $800 in 40 hours unless they are freakishly lucky. $800 is more like 60 plus hours on the average week.


Gasparilla day was busiest day of the year and I only had 1 trip that was not a surge the entire day. Still I did not make anything close to $800.00 here in Tampa. And this was before rate cuts.


----------



## Western Warrior (Jan 20, 2015)

I still hear Uber commercials for new drivers that I heard prior to the 2 rate cuts telling people they could make $5K/mo. True a year ago but not now unless you kill yourself driving 60+ hr/wk. The rates are so far in the crapper that I only drive if 1.5x and those are usually drinking hrs, especially closing time Fri & Sat nite.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The week between the Arnold Classic and St Paddies day I made over $900 for not too many hours (just over 40?) but $240 of that was surge. Haven't had any real solid surge weeks since then.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

In Philly It's possible to do over 1k but need help on the guarantee and surge, I am pretty new driver as well, just driving around 2 montH


----------



## eugene w (Oct 28, 2014)

JayDNZ said:


> I don't drive yet, but another forum drivers recently told me he makes around $20 per hour and that he doesn't work the "drunk hours", which would earn the biggest $$.
> 
> So 40 hours could nett $800, if 10-20 of the hours where drunk hours then $1 k should be achievable.


Curious if you are subtracting auto depreciation, insurance,etc.
I tried to respond to a post that contains a link and my reply gets censored for containing a link. Attention webmaster.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

What forum was the driver from? WWW.UBERISTHEBEST.COM ? I think that "driver" was working directly for Uber.

If not, I am thinking www.lagmonkeyandhisswagminivan.com


----------



## UBERxGc (Feb 8, 2015)

plocp said:


> In Philly It's possible to do over 1k but need help on the guarantee and surge, I am pretty new driver as well, just driving around 2 montH
> View attachment 7063


That driver had 160 trips that week. That is 23 trips a day. Looks like A LOT of hours to me unless most trips in that market are very short.

Anyway, that payout you see there is NOT net income. That is before fuel and maintenance. If you drive that many hours a week, you will need to service the car quite often. If you take all that into account, it is impossible to net over 1k a week unless you.. No wait, it IS impossible no matter what you do.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

If its back to back rides none stop, then 1k is easy. But thats not always the case. If you want to make 1k after 20%, then youll have to put in +50 hours with no surges, and with no PAX that take you for a 40min ride in to swamp land.
You could make $2k/week, but youll have to work 16 hours per day, 7 days a week.
You control your income since there is no set salary cap.

As far as vehicle depression. All vehicles depreciate even if its sits in your garage for 5 days out of the week.

Do your own maintenance and youll save you self a lot of money over the year. Many vehicles that were made in the last 5 years, only need one oil change every 10k miles. And costco has Mobil 1 synth oil dirt cheap for 6 quarts or you can buy it at Walmart.


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Here is my part time uber income for 55 hours a week


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Learn from the pro 12 months strong above 1k a week partime


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> If its back to back rides none stop, then 1k is easy. But thats not always the case. If you want to make 1k after 20%, then youll have to put in +50 hours with no surges, and with no PAX that take you for a 40min ride in to swamp land.
> You could make $2k/week, but youll have to work 16 hours per day, 7 days a week.
> You control your income since there is no set salary cap.
> 
> ...


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

55 hours is more than part-time. Full-time is 40 hours. Part-time for most people is
around 20-25 hours up to 30. However, you have found a way to successfully bring in more money than most compared to what I read on the forums. With the consistency of that money, you can afford gas, depreciation, maintenance to your vehicle and/or sell/trade your vehicle for another because you're making the money to do all of this! Thanks for posting


----------



## MKEUber (Aug 20, 2014)

JayDNZ said:


> I don't drive yet, but another forum drivers recently told me he makes around $20 per hour and that he doesn't work the "drunk hours", which would earn the biggest $$.
> 
> So 40 hours could nett $800, if 10-20 of the hours where drunk hours then $1 k should be achievable.


2nd hand information. That is pretty much the only way you will hear someone actually making money at Uber.


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Hey ubergirlpbc u look a very attractive women to be a uber driver wish u the best hope se u on the road one day to invite to for a coffee


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

kudos, man, that's some good stuff. More than I make at my full time job, but yeah 55 hours is more than full time to most.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Hey ubergirlpbc u look a very attractive women to be a uber driver wish u the best hope se u on the road one day to invite to for a coffee


Thank you Sir. It has its Ups and downs, and Uber is not excluded. I guess the upside is when people are sober. Once people are drunk anything can be perceived as rejection and this with Uber and life in general.


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Thanks for the sir b we probably the same age


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

eugene w said:


> Curious if you are subtracting auto depreciation, insurance,etc.
> I tried to respond to a post that contains a link and my reply gets censored for containing a link. Attention webmaster.


Why would they need to deduct insurance? One is going to be paying for insurance whether driving for UBER or not right?
Not censored,have not met the requirements to post links. What are they? Do a search.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

UBERxGc said:


> That driver had 160 trips that week. That is 23 trips a day. Looks like A LOT of hours to me unless most trips in that market are very short.


Best guess is over 60 and very possibly 80 or more hours on that one.


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

eugene w said:


> Curious if you are subtracting auto depreciation, insurance,etc.
> I tried to respond to a post that contains a link and my reply gets censored for containing a link. Attention webmaster.


Depreciation is ONLY a factor if one is planning on selling the vehicle.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Here is my part time uber income for 55 hours a week


55 hrs a week is not part time AND the rates down the Jersey Shore must be high.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> 55 hrs a week is not part time AND the rates down the Jersey Shore must be high.


$2.70/mile and $12 minimum for X, I'd call that crazy high. That's more than double the average and triple what a lot of cities are at.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> $2.70/mile and $12 minimum for X, I'd call that crazy high. That's more than double the average and triple what a lot of cities are at.


Higher than NYC...


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

I do most of my rides in south jersey at the shore it's very rare get rides since is so expensive the people complain a lot for that and give me a 1 star rating after they find out how much it's the total even if is not my fold


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> I do most of my rides in south jersey at the shore it's very rare get rides since is so expensive the people complain a lot for that and give me a 1 star rating after they find out how much it's the total even if is not my fold


Sounds like Wildwood to Seaside is a prime spot to make $$$$.... I just hate the Garden State Parkway traffic.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> I do most of my rides in south jersey at the shore it's very rare get rides since is so expensive the people complain a lot for that and give me a 1 star rating after they find out how much it's the total even if is not my fold


I have had that response time to time with UberSelect. UberX is way too cheap in most markets. UberSelect here is $2.35 + $0.40, minimum $10. I tell the people you may like X prices but they are Peter Paid Paul with the money. It really doesn't cover gas. I mean if X is smart to pull like immediately over after each trip and never take trips more than 5-7 mins away, than I think they can profit. I'm not even going to start with that can of worms. This thread with be 9pages longer.

Roman you are Blessed to be up there with those rates. You need to explain to those rich people not to be so cheap. Tell them Uber sets the rates, but you pay for thr car in everyway. Hugs!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Thanks for the sir b we probably the same age


Yes I was just being polite. Im gonna add you to my gmail in a min


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> $2.70/mile and $12 minimum for X, I'd call that crazy high. That's more than double the average and triple what a lot of cities are at.


 With those rates i would be making $1,400 under 50 hours.

I only get $1.02/mile and i think $5 is minimum.


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Too inconsistent for me. It's great extra income(or if you're in transition) if you're smart and in a decent market or small city.
...otherwise, you become just like one of the many jaded and pissed off drivers on this board that think uber owes them something because they "chose" to press the "go online" button each day.


----------



## subliminal (Apr 21, 2015)

I also never understood why someone counts auto insurance as an expense to drive uber, Youre paying your car insurance regardless of doing uber or not so it has no bearing on your expenses.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

subliminal said:


> I also never understood why someone counts auto insurance as an expense to drive uber, Youre paying your car insurance regardless of doing uber or not so it has no bearing on your expenses.


For full timers like me, who work over 40h/week for Uber, car insurance is an expense that can be used as deductible on taxes.


----------



## BmanFromThe6 (May 5, 2015)

The prices really need to go up in Los Angeles atleast to 10$ base pay with there .90 cent per miles is would be cool


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

55 hours a week? When do you make time to better yourself..?.or dont you bother....


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Depreciation is ONLY a factor if one is planning on selling the vehicle.


By that logic, the amount of money one has in the bank is ONLY a factor if one is planning on spending it.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Thats it, if you're going to keep your car till the day you die then hey, depreciations not a factor, but if you might like to trade it in at some satge then you're going to have to suck up those extra 100,000 km at some stage.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Let's do some math to figure out how much driving it would take to NET $1000.

Assumptions:

Market rate: $1.20 per mile
No dead miles
No surge
20% taxes

$1.20 per mile - uber 20% = $0.96 per mile
$0.96 per mile - $0.57 in expenses = $0.39 per mile
$0.39 - 20% taxes = $0.312 per mile NET income
$1000 / $0.312 = 3,205.13 billable miles
3205.12 miles / 40 hours = 80.13 billable miles

Conclusion.

If you drive 80.13 miles every hour with ZERO dead miles, you can net $1000 in a 40 hour week.

Good luck with that.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Let's do some math to figure out how much driving it would take to NET $1000.
> 
> Assumptions:
> 
> ...


This is proof people do not know how to be an Independent Contractor or a business owner. If you have a business, there will be expenses. Your math means you are better off as W2 employee. Of course, I find it harder to profit or worth my time to UberX. Therefore I don't UberX usually. During surges I may switch options down to X. Or if I'm driving around doing things on Wed or Thurs. This can be a very good paid training to teach many how to be their own business.

Save your money, then seek out an inexpensive business start up. I found my first inexpensive business on this website:

www.bizbuysell.com

Game is to be sold not told. I just put you all up on game for free. Now start saving, do some research, incorporate. .. get an LLC (legal zoom can help for now) then find a home business or a business you can own for a small cost in the beginning and you can change what you didn't like about Uber in your new business Financials


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

All jokes aside, the info about being self employed will help someone. If people can only mock moving up, well drive your little hearts out


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> All jokes aside, the info about being self employed will help someone. If people can only mock moving up, well drive your little hearts out


 you seem to be doing a great job of driving your littlr heart out.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> This is proof people do not know how to be an Independent Contractor or a business owner. If you have a business, there will be expenses. Your math means you are better off as W2 employee. Of course, I find it harder to profit or worth my time to UberX. Therefore I don't UberX usually. During surges I may switch options down to X. Or if I'm driving around doing things on Wed or Thurs. This can be a very good paid training to teach many how to be their own business.
> 
> Save your money, then seek out an inexpensive business start up. I found my first inexpensive business on this website:
> 
> ...


Be your own boss. Save your money and invest in yourself. Uber is a business model. Find a business model that works for you. If you like setting your own hours and making your own decisions, then use Uber as paid training how to record and handle your finances. You can do your own work on filing for your business license and it is cheaper in money but still you pay with your time.

For people in the USA, I suggest a company to do it for you and then all you have to do is renew each year. Save all your gas receipts, food purchases while out driving or any of the expenses you incurred while running your business. You will write these off and not pay taxes on it. Companies like legal zoom (for a fee) can help you set up your business (while Ubering for now just your name no need for a DBA) & etc. I am not getting paid, so start with that and search the rest.

Don't listen to these people who are at the end of the road. These dead end people seek happiness in your misery. Hence why they only want to put people down, never a word of resolve or good advice how to make $$$$$

I've been self employed most of my life. I have had small businesses even as a child. Business Owner is the best title. It allows you more time and wealth and it is great for country as well.

Cheers! Xoxo


----------



## UPModerator (Jul 14, 2014)

Please no confrontational banter. Some posts deleted. Let's stay on topic.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

UPModerator said:


> Please no confrontational banter. Some posts deleted. Let's stay on topic.


Finally, thanks...yeah what he said!


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Just got my statement from last week going maybe start driving in NY it's a lot more money out there going get a suburban it's worts it I try 4 one week did 2600 k in a week


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

plocp said:


> Will make 1 k plus per week driving 40 hours
> 
> How true is this statement？


Either way nothing with Uber is substantiable long term. Either they will change fare structure, saturate market with new drivers or just a slow week here and there. I'm in the DC market and can make 1k+ putting in 55 hrs a week not working all crazy late/early hours. 55 hrs a week, week in week out is tough. And I wouldn't exactly consider 55 hrs a week part time?


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Just got my statement from last week going maybe start driving in NY it's a lot more money out there going get a suburban it's worts it I try 4 one week did 2600 k in a week


How many miles do you drive in a given week?


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

It's all depends around 900 to 1100 7 days


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> ...
> As far as vehicle depression. All vehicles depreciate even if its sits in your garage for 5 days out of the week.
> ...


While technically true, the miles you put on the car will definitely accelerate the depreciation.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Your last payout shown was $1352.15

If you drove 1000 total miles to get it, that's $570 in expenses.

$1352 - $570 = $782

$782 - 20% taxes = $626 in net income.

That's not bad.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Just got my statement from last week going maybe start driving in NY it's a lot more money out there going get a suburban it's worts it I try 4 one week did 2600 k in a week


That is awesome!

So you're going to do UberXL? I'd contact Uber and see which vehicles qualify for UberXL and I think it is Uber Black, or is it Uber SUV? Get the years and models also. That's so exciting makes me want to go drive right now lol


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> That is awesome!
> 
> So you're going to do UberXL? I'd contact Uber and see which vehicles qualify for UberXL and I think it is Uber Black, or is it Uber SUV? Get the years and models also. That's so exciting makes me want to go drive right now lol


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

I can check on a uber web site what vehicles they approved by uber for xl and black


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Your last payout shown was $1352.15
> 
> If you drove 1000 total miles to get it, that's $570 in expenses.
> 
> ...


Never in my life has it cost $500 anything to drive my car 1, 000 miles. My car is $45 premium to fill up and gets 350-420 miles. It costs a Benjamin & a Jackson to drive 1k miles. Your math is fear x's lack of knowledge x's not enough experience of things going your way. I'm sure those figures can be someone's reality, just not mine. I drove my slightly efficient 2010 E Class back to Cali and made stops along the way to see family, friends, Sedona, and Vegas and it was around 2800 miles. I spent under $500 the whole trip. IJS the fear factor is not good business


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Uber black is luxury cars and uber Suv is a large lex hey SUVs like escalade,suburban,


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Ubergirlpbc you r correct I just spend 34 dollars in gas for 420 miles full tank Toyota 2013Camry they the best cars to do uber that's why in New York it's so many of them never got problems


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> I can check on a uber web site what vehicles they approved by uber for xl and black


Ask them if they have XL and Black combined? Then you can get that vehicle if you like it personally and it is affordable and then you can accept all requests. Some vehicles are SUV'S but considered luxurious enough to pick up Uber Select and maybe Black. I don't think they have Select up there, so just ask about XL & Black combined


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Never in my life has it cost $500 anything to drive my car 1, 000 miles. My car is $45 premium to fill up and gets 350-420 miles. It costs a Benjamin & a Jackson to drive 1k miles. Your math is fear x's lack of knowledge x's not enough experience of things going your way. I'm sure those figures can be someone's reality, just not mine. I drove my slightly efficient 2010 E Class back to Cali and made stops along the way to see family, friends, Sedona, and Vegas and it was around 2800 miles. I spent under $500 the whole trip. IJS the fear factor is not good business


There are more expenses than just fuel. There's maintenance, depreciation, vehicle payments, insurance etc


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Uber black is luxury cars and uber Suv is a large lex hey SUVs like escalade,suburban,


Wow so an Escalade is not Black and XL?.


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Nop escalade is Suv b the good think u can accep rides from any uber x, uber xl, uber black rides when u drive a uber suv


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> There are more expenses than just fuel. There's maintenance, depreciation, vehicle payments, insurance etc


You don't do maintenance every 1k miles. We are not race car drivers. Even if you never did Uber, you don't do maintenance on your car that often. Your car should be under Warranty. My extended warranty is a service warranty too, and I have gap insurance. My German auto will sell for the same price or near the same price I bought it for. It could have 80k miles in it and someone would buy it for $15k. If I was Ubering in my Benz I'd be in LA doing Uber Black. And then even the dealership would buy it back for over $20k. I have bought and sold many cars. Miss me on this depreciation stuff. It is a car. You USED IT. IT is not a house. Unless you are going to invest in it like a house you are using it and it is making you money. Therefore it is worth it


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

unter ling said:


> you seem to be doing a great job of driving your littlr heart out.


Don't count my money! Get your own money!


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

I service my vehicle every 5k it's how suppose to be never will cost a lot of money


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

Chip Dawg said:


> Depreciation is ONLY a factor if one is planning on selling the vehicle.


Oh please, here we go again, are you related to Bart Simpson? TOTALY WRONG, depreciation happens on a DAILY BASIS, and has absolutely NOTHING to do with "selling the car". In fact it is a rolling value (snapshot) on a day-to-day and mile to mile basis, even while you sill own it. Your car ticks down in value with each mile (a million times faster than "just sitting in the garage"). We're talking like $.30/mile on a good newer car. Nobody is really "making" any money at this, they are just selling their car off in little pieces. "My friend says he is "making" $20/hr". Please, ur not allowed to use the term "making" when ur talking about GROSS FARES! Your friend might be "netting" $3/hr, or possibly even losing $, after all true expenses!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Nop escalade is Suv b the good think u can accep rides from any uber x, uber xl, uber black rides when u drive a uber suv


So what is Uber SUV? If that is how you do XL and Black then these vehicles you should look into. I can help you search online and then if the price is right you can get into Uber SUV.


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Trust me I was in the car business for a wild don't think in my opinion the Mercedes is a good car to do uber to expensive main


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

plocp said:


> Will make 1 k plus per week driving 40 hours
> 
> How true is this statement？


There are no "smart full time uberx drivers"! LOL
THEY ARE ALL REALLY LOSING $!
(unless ur driving for $2.30/mile in Jersey)
Any idiot still driving in the $.75/mile cities is definitely losing $!


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

driving on surge almost 65 %of rides


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Oh please, here we go again, are you related to Bart Simpson? TOTALY WRONG, depreciation happens on a DAILY BASIS, and has absolutely NOTHING to do with "selling the car". In fact it is a rolling value (snapshot) on a day-to-day and mile to mile basis, even while you sill own it. Your car ticks down in value with each mile (a million times faster than "just sitting in the garage"). We're talking like $.30/mile on a good newer car. Nobody is really "making" any money at this, they are just selling their car off in little pieces. "My friend says he is "making" $20/hr". Please, ur not allowed to use the term "making" when ur talking about GROSS FARES! Your friend might be "netting" $3/hr, or possibly even losing $, after all true expenses!


You're just a hator that's worried somebody or people found out how to get what they want in life. If you want your vehicle to keep its value you have to restore it the same way you do a home. You can't use something and expect you use it for free. In Cali some, few people invest in their cars and flip em. Either way some money will be spent to make a profit. The industry is big enough on flipping cars that people buy them from overseas because they like the hotness of custom or restoration.

But for us, we are getting value out of our cars. Our cars allow us to EAT, PAY BILLS, ADD MONEY TO OUR ASSETS, BAMK ACCOUNTS, and a roof over our heads. It is just a car. It does not have a soul. Wash it, service it, pay for it, and drive it. Not always in that order but, you act like you are hurting your budget using your car to have a budget


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Stop complaining and go out and make some real money nothing is easy in this life


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Depreciation is the value your car loses over time. 

If you buy a car brand new for $30,000 and at 100,000 miles its only worth $5000, that's $25,000 in depreciation over the life of the car which calculates out to $0.25 per mile in depreciation alone. If you get 30 miles per gallon, at $2.50 per gallon that's another $0.08 per mile. Maintenance is more than an oil change. This includes things like tires, brakes, muffler, wiper blades, light bulbs and anything else you need to repair or replace over the life of the car.

It all adds up quickly. $0.57 per mile is the figure the IRS give so your actual number may be more or less depending on many factors but don't be naive and discount these other things. You're only hurting yourself.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> There are no "smart full time uberx drivers"! LOL
> THEY ARE ALL REALLY LOSING $!
> (unless ur driving for $2.30/mile in Jersey)
> Any idiot still driving in the $.75/mile cities is definitely losing $!


The smart person I am applauding here is Not driving for $1 or less a mile. And he's about to upgrade for more money. Sorry there just aren't enough limos and sedans in the big cities. Good market


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

We all should be on the road right trying to make so money instead chatting lol


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> We all should be on the road right trying to make so money instead chatting lol


 I'm sitting in my office right now getting paid while I talk so it's all good as far as I'm concerned..lol


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

TimFromMA said:


> Depreciation is the value your car loses over time.
> 
> If you buy a car brand new for $30,000 and at 100,000 miles its only worth $5000, that's $25,000 in depreciation over the life of the car which calculates out to $0.25 per mile in depreciation alone. If you get 30 miles per gallon, at $2.50 per gallon that's another $0.08 per mile. Maintenance is more than an oil change. This includes things like tires, brakes, muffler, wiper blades, light bulbs and anything else you need to repair or replace over the life of the car.
> 
> It all adds up quickly. $0.57 per mile is the figure the IRS give so your actual number may be more or less depending on many factors but don't be naive and discount these other things. You're only hurting yourself.


Notice when good money is brought up the hounds of hate show up. This why I say save your receipts for all business related and get a business license, not expensive or simply:


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Good 4 u I'm getting paid to right now to baby seat sub contractors


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Oh please, here we go again, are you related to Bart Simpson? TOTALY WRONG, depreciation happens on a DAILY BASIS, and has absolutely NOTHING to do with "selling the car". In fact it is a rolling value (snapshot) on a day-to-day and mile to mile basis, even while you sill own it. Your car ticks down in value with each mile (a million times faster than "just sitting in the garage"). We're talking like $.30/mile on a good newer car. Nobody is really "making" any money at this, they are just selling their car off in little pieces. "My friend says he is "making" $20/hr". Please, ur not allowed to use the term "making" when ur talking about GROSS FARES! Your friend might be "netting" $3/hr, or possibly even losing $, after all true expenses!


You're wasting your time on this one; she already knows everything!


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

I love it someone hears something that isn't insulting or rude and calls them a hater simply because they don't like what's being said. If I truly hated you, I wouldn't be trying to help you navigate this minefield of hidden cost that you seem to want to turn a blind eye to. It's of absolutely no consequence to me if you want to listen or not. So go have fun driving.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I have had that response time to time with UberSelect. UberX is way too cheap in most markets. UberSelect here is $2.35 + $0.40, minimum $10. I tell the people you may like X prices but they are Peter Paid Paul with the money. It really doesn't cover gas. I mean if X is smart to pull like immediately over after each trip and never take trips more than 5-7 mins away, than I think they can profit. I'm not even going to start with that can of worms. This thread with be 9pages longer.


I'm having the same problem here with Select. I used to be a 4.8 driver, now I'm hugging the bowl at 4.65 or so. I get a lot of 5's with the occasional 1 or 2 thrown in when they are surprised at the cost (never mind that it's less than a taxi still!!) . I think a bunch of the pax are getting select when they meant to get x which becomes our problem when it comes to ratings. If I get someone who asks me on the ride why it seems like Uber is more expensive now (because they've been riding select for a while), I tell them what the problem is, they usually say oh, ok, no big deal, I stop the trip a few blocks early to "help" them on the fare, tell them to try writing to Uber with a complaint that the app switched them to Select knowing full well that they won't get a break and then show them on the app so they have to go past the rating screen in front of me. Guess what, I always get 5 stars then ;-)


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Trust me I was in the car business for a wild don't think in my opinion the Mercedes is a good car to do uber to expensive main


I left my Benz in Cali when I went off to Norway wahhh. The benz's I had never broke down. I'm a girly girl so I'm not into restoring old cars. I get em preowned and newer models. I find them at the price which is closest to the price I know I will sell or trade it for, with the lowest mileage on it. My auto has 43k on her now. I'm thinking my next move now. Money is made to be spent.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> You're just a hator that's worried somebody or people found out how to get what they want in life. If you want your vehicle to keep its value you have to restore it the same way you do a home. You can't use something and expect you use it for free. In Cali some, few people invest in their cars and flip em. Either way some money will be spent to make a profit. The industry is big enough on flipping cars that people buy them from overseas because they like the hotness of custom or restoration.
> 
> But for us, we are getting value out of our cars. Our cars allow us to EAT, PAY BILLS, ADD MONEY TO OUR ASSETS, BAMK ACCOUNTS, and a roof over our heads. It is just a car. It does not have a soul. Wash it, service it, pay for it, and drive it. Not always in that order but, you act like you are hurting your budget using your car to have a budget


TimfromMA has it right. Not just being a hater, just saying its all just an illusion that your "earning" any money with your car. You are just "eating" your car in little pieces. My point was you could just sell the car all at once for say $20k, stay home and live off of the $20k. You're really doing the same thing but killing yourself in the process! Its just like selling all your furniture! You wouldnt say that you "earned" $5k/hr! Its all just a "grand illusion"


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I'm having the same problem here with Select. I used to be a 4.8 driver, now I'm hugging the bowl at 4.65 or so. I get a lot of 5's with the occasional 1 or 2 thrown in when they are surprised at the cost (never mind that it's less than a taxi still!!) . I think a bunch of the pax are getting select when they meant to get x which becomes our problem when it comes to ratings. If I get someone who asks me on the ride why it seems like Uber is more expensive now (because they've been riding select for a while), I tell them what the problem is, they usually say oh, ok, no big deal, I stop the trip a few blocks early to "help" them on the fare, tell them to try writing to Uber with a complaint that the app switched them to Select knowing full well that they won't get a break and then show them on the app so they have to go past the rating screen in front of me. Guess what, I always get 5 stars then ;-)


Ahahaha good one! Then you can watch them give you 5**** also. I know your pain! I'm Not hating on X. Uber needs to at least bring the prices up to a 1.5 surge. I tell anyone whiners they are basically hurting the people who drive X. These people are not breaking even, well unless these passengers are so appreciative of the ride that they are tipping $5 on short fares and $10+ on longer fares. You would be surprised how you word things differently to different people they all can understand. They don't know. They think it is cheap and never consider the cost. Now they know after riding with me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> I love it someone hears something that isn't insulting or rude and calls them a hater simply because they don't like what's being said. If I truly hated you, I wouldn't be trying to help you navigate this minefield of hidden cost that you seem to want to turn a blind eye to. It's of absolutely no consequence to me if you want to listen or not. So go have fun driving.


OMG! You're such a hater! Like, really! Maybe you don't hate her, but you not agreeing with her must mean you hate _something_. Little fluffy bunny rabbits? OMG! You hate bunnies?! You're such a hater!

Etc etc.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> TimfromMA has it right. Not just being a hater, just saying its all just an illusion that your "earning" any money with your car. You are just "eating" your car in little pieces. My point was you could just sell the car all at once for say $20k, stay home and live off of the $20k. You're really doing the same thing but killing yourself in the process! Its just like selling all your furniture! You wouldnt say that you "earned" $5k/hr! Its all just a "grand illusion"


Yes, I do this! its called Craigslist. I buy a thousand dollars or so leather couch and then I use it, sit on it, and then sell it for $600 and use the 600 dollars towards the new couch I've done this with many things. People like bargains. One man's trash is another man's treasure. Why throw good things away just because you don't want them anymore.? It is better to recycle duh!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> OMG! You're such a hater! Like, really! Maybe you don't hate her, but you not agreeing with her must mean you hate _something_. Little fluffy bunny rabbits? OMG! You hate bunnies?! You're such a hater!
> 
> Etc etc.


It is hate! A couple of us came in this thread based on the title and contributed positive and motivational ways to make this work. Please feel free to add any positive ways to save or make money or


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> OMG! You're such a hater! Like, really! Maybe you don't hate her, but you not agreeing with her must mean you hate _something_. Little fluffy bunny rabbits? OMG! You hate bunnies?! You're such a hater!
> 
> Etc etc.


----------



## Uber SUCKS for drivers! (Jan 1, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> You don't do maintenance every 1k miles. We are not race car drivers. Even if you never did Uber, you don't do maintenance on your car that often. Your car should be under Warranty. My extended warranty is a service warranty too, and I have gap insurance. My German auto will sell for the same price or near the same price I bought it for. It could have 80k miles in it and someone would buy it for $15k. If I was Ubering in my Benz I'd be in LA doing Uber Black. And then even the dealership would buy it back for over $20k. I have bought and sold many cars. Miss me on this depreciation stuff. It is a car. You USED IT. IT is not a house. Unless you are going to invest in it like a house you are using it and it is making you money. Therefore it is worth it


Nope, it really does cost $500 to drive 1000 miles. You are just turning a blind eye to all deferred or hidden expenses. You are the exact dummy driver that the evil Travis is looking for, "I only count gas money". Travis says your car is free, you say "yeah, Heck I already had a car." One day your car will be all used up, and you will wake up still broke, didnt save up for a new car as you went merrily ubering on (cuz u thought it was free), and wonder WHAT THE HELL HAPPENNED!?!? Then the rich evil Travis says ... Next Dummy please! This is exactly what the Uber platform is based on ... Ignorance!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> It is hate! A couple of us came in this thread based on the title and contributed positive and motivational ways to make this work. Please feel free to add any positive ways to save or make money or


Denver Diane, it _is_ you, isn't it?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Nop escalade is Suv b the good think u can accep rides from any uber x, uber xl, uber black rides when u drive a uber suv


OK got it! That's what I thought. You will make good money with that option. Check your Gmail. Send me your zip and I will search the vehicle and see if I cannot find it for nearly the same price you were going to buy the Suburban for


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Somewhere in between all of this lies the truth, we have the camp that only considers gas as an expense and we have our .57 a mile in expenses courtesy of TimFromMA. 

Starting with the .57 a mile, that's an IRS allowance based on the governments estimation of average car costs against all cars. As an average it's somewhat meaningless. I'm pretty good at estimating and doing financial budgeting and forcasting and came up with a guesstimate for my car of .43 cents a mile for everything from gas to oil, tires, timing belt, .... and yes depreciation. I have a luxury sedan. I'm guessing that a Prius is going to be more in the mid .30's for cost per mile. The fact that the IRS allowance is .57 is a bonus because it allows you to shelter some of your income. 

Depreciation is real and is a factor. It can be looked at as the decrease in value of your car BUT it can also be looked at as how you are using up the car. In my case I made the assumption that in 5 years at 40000 miles per year, I would have a car that had been relatively maintenance free and only had a value of 5K when I was done. So I will have used up 28K of the value of the car in 200K miles or .14 per mile. IF I keep the car running longer than that my depreciation will be much less per mile BUT my maintenance costs will rise as I need to do things like replace an oil gasket etc.... so I think what you will find is that in most cases you are using up 10 to 15 cents of car per mile whether in value or repairs if you keep it in the business over the long haul. This is financial modelling, I have made fairly conservative assumptions which you may disagree with but it keeps me honest as to how much I'm making so I don't fool myself into believing that the gig is better than it is. With all that said, driving select in my market is not that bad, on a good week if I don't drive too many hours and luck is on my side, I can net a solid $22-24 an hour if I stick to the busy times only. So I'm not knocking it, just being real.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Showing you expenses that you are incurring is helping whether you can see it or not. The formula isn't that hard to figure out you just want to ignore it. If you want to make more money you need to increase your income, decrease your expenses or both. Simply ignoring expenses doesn't make them go away. You are lying to yourself.


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

That's what I do for leaving build houses


UberGirlPBC said:


> OK got it! That's what I thought. You will make good money with that option. Check your Gmail. Send me your zip and I will search the vehicle and see if I cannot find it for nearly the same price you were going to buy the Suburban for


zip code 07740


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I left my Benz in Cali when I went off to Norway wahhh. The benz's I had never broke down. I'm a girly girl so I'm not into restoring old cars. I get em preowned and newer models. I find them at the price which is closest to the price I know I will sell or trade it for, with the lowest mileage on it. My auto has 43k on her now. I'm thinking my next move now. Money is made to be spent.


Lol yeah that's right girl


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> Nope, it really does cost $500 to drive 1000 miles. You are just turning a blind eye to all deferred or hidden expenses. You are the exact dummy driver that the evil Travis is looking for, "I only count gas money". Travis says your car is free, you say "yeah, Heck I already had a car." One day your car will be all used up, and you will wake up still broke, didnt save up for a new car as you went merrily ubering on (cuz u thought it was free), and wonder WHAT THE HELL HAPPENNED!?!? Then the rich evil Travis says ... Next Dummy please! This is exactly what the Uber platform is based on ... Ignorance!


Derogatory, Negative, No other ideas of money now, just pure hate. Who told you I'm not saving my money? I don't need a Gucci handbag. I have enough clothes and electronics. I live always where it is paradise. I have a nice car. So, I can save my money as I always do. All you do is motivate to Uber more to hurry up and afford other businesses. Do you want to make money with me? In other businesses? ¿ No you don't. You will drag those ideas down and those that drag my ideas down haven't even had the fun with the money that I have had. Get some stamps on your passport like me before you kill others reading this their dream to Use Uber, learn from it and move on. Live on some beaches first, own some Benz's first, upgrade first class a lot first, be semi retired and only have to work a few days a month first, sleep in first, before you tell people not to try to make money. Hater!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Ahahaha good one! Then you can watch them give you 5**** also. I know your pain! I'm Not hating on X. Uber needs to at least bring the prices up to a 1.5 surge. I tell anyone whiners they are basically hurting the people who drive X. These people are not breaking even, well unless these passengers are so appreciative of the ride that they are tipping $5 on short fares and $10+ on longer fares. You would be surprised how you word things differently to different people they all can understand. They don't know. They think it is cheap and never consider the cost. Now they know after riding with me.


Exactly! Got to get dem stars by making a little lemonade ;-)

I am hating on X, not the folks who drive it BUT Uber sets up an unreasonable expectation with passengers when it's priced this low. The low prices are helping Uber gain market share, not us make a living. And no, folks ain't tipping. Some women may get more tips just because they are women (along with all the harassment) but an ugly old guy like me is lucky to get $20 a week on 800 in fares.


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

R u from Norway


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Somewhere in between all of this lies the truth, we have the camp that only considers gas as an expense and we have our .57 a mile in expenses courtesy of TimFromMA.
> 
> Starting with the .57 a mile, that's an IRS allowance based on the governments estimation of average car costs against all cars. As an average it's somewhat meaningless. I'm pretty good at estimating and doing financial budgeting and forcasting and came up with a guesstimate for my car of .43 cents a mile for everything from gas to oil, tires, timing belt, .... and yes depreciation. I have a luxury sedan. I'm guessing that a Prius is going to be more in the mid .30's for cost per mile. The fact that the IRS allowance is .57 is a bonus because it allows you to shelter some of your income.
> 
> Depreciation is real and is a factor. It can be looked at as the decrease in value of your car BUT it can also be looked at as how you are using up the car. In my case I made the assumption that in 5 years at 40000 miles per year, I would have a car that had been relatively maintenance free and only had a value of 5K when I was done. So I will have used up 28K of the value of the car in 200K miles or .14 per mile. IF I keep the car running longer than that my depreciation will be much less per mile BUT my maintenance costs will rise as I need to do things like replace an oil gasket etc.... so I think what you will find is that in most cases you are using up 10 to 15 cents of car per mile whether in value or repairs if you keep it in the business over the long haul. This is financial modelling, I have made fairly conservative assumptions which you may disagree with but it keeps me honest as to how much I'm making so I don't fool myself into believing that the gig is better than it is. With all that said, driving select in my market is not that bad, on a good week if I don't drive too many hours and luck is on my side, I can net a solid $22-24 an hour if I stick to the busy times only. So I'm not knocking it, just being real.


Hater.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Hater.


You know it! And by the way, bunnies taste good!!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Somewhere in between all of this lies the truth, we have the camp that only considers gas as an expense and we have our .57 a mile in expenses courtesy of TimFromMA.
> 
> Starting with the .57 a mile, that's an IRS allowance based on the governments estimation of average car costs against all cars. As an average it's somewhat meaningless. I'm pretty good at estimating and doing financial budgeting and forcasting and came up with a guesstimate for my car of .43 cents a mile for everything from gas to oil, tires, timing belt, .... and yes depreciation. I have a luxury sedan. I'm guessing that a Prius is going to be more in the mid .30's for cost per mile. The fact that the IRS allowance is .57 is a bonus because it allows you to shelter some of your income.
> 
> Depreciation is real and is a factor. It can be looked at as the decrease in value of your car BUT it can also be looked at as how you are using up the car. In my case I made the assumption that in 5 years at 40000 miles per year, I would have a car that had been relatively maintenance free and only had a value of 5K when I was done. So I will have used up 28K of the value of the car in 200K miles or .14 per mile. IF I keep the car running longer than that my depreciation will be much less per mile BUT my maintenance costs will rise as I need to do things like replace an oil gasket etc.... so I think what you will find is that in most cases you are using up 10 to 15 cents of car per mile whether in value or repairs if you keep it in the business over the long haul. This is financial modelling, I have made fairly conservative assumptions which you may disagree with but it keeps me honest as to how much I'm making so I don't fool myself into believing that the gig is better than it is. With all that said, driving select in my market is not that bad, on a good week if I don't drive too many hours and luck is on my side, I can net a solid $22-24 an hour if I stick to the busy times only. So I'm not knocking it, just being real.


Sorry buddy, never saw a nicely taken care of Benz with 100k miles on it that was 10 years old or less sold for on average $5k. You are referring to another class of vehicles. Dang Mercedes should let me do their marketing lol.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> R u from Norway


Nope! Los Angeles born and raised, a land where the American dream is taught, yet chewed up here on the East Coast. My family has been here for generations.


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

Great I was born in Russia leave there for 12 years them I moved to Dominican Republic my dad is Dominican mom Russian move here in 2008


----------



## Roman3107 (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm 1/2 1/2


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Exactly! Got to get dem stars by making a little lemonade ;-)
> 
> I am hating on X, not the folks who drive it BUT Uber sets up an unreasonable expectation with passengers when it's priced this low. The low prices are helping Uber gain market share, not us make a living. And no, folks ain't tipping. Some women may get more tips just because they are women (along with all the harassment) but an ugly old guy like me is lucky to get $20 a week on 800 in fares.


Awe honey, I can help you change that. Gift of gab. As you can see I can gab lol. I can change most people's mind in my favor when I"ON". It's my off game, that 4 star, that kills all the good 5 stars. I let even these grump grumps fuel my ambition. Maybe I will start a thread of lines and comebacks to help people get tipped Xoxo


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> I'm 1/2 1/2


I'm done. I'm just going to leave my instagram for people who want to have some help. I'm not into Internet bullying which actually illegal. I was told by this website basically I have to take it, with no Vaseline. I don't "take" anything in this life. What is meant for me is love and happiness. I have better things to do and be a part of. If all they want here is Uber bashing without a way to come up, fine by me. I learned enough here. I doesn't take any food out if my mouth to Peace Out.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Sorry buddy, never saw a nicely taken care of Benz with 100k miles on it that was 10 years old or less sold for on average $5k. You are referring to another class of vehicles. Dang Mercedes should let me do their marketing lol.


You are correct, not talking about a Benz. Can't tell you what I drive for select because it's a real small market here and Uber would have no trouble figuring out who I was but it's something I picked up new for 33K. But I was talking about 200K miles, not 100K.

So, give me some numbers for X and Y, you buy a benz for X, drive it for 5 years at 40K per year (200K miles) and then it's worth Y.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I'm done. I'm just going to leave my instagram for people who want to have some help. I'm not into Internet bullying which actually illegal. I was told by this website basically I have to take it, with no Vaseline. I don't "take" anything in this life. What is meant for me is love and happiness. I have better things to do and be a part of. If all they want here is Uber bashing without a way to come up, fine by me. I learned enough here. I doesn't take any food out if my mouth to Peace Out.


Don't leave yet. We were just starting to get used to you.


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

Here. let me tell you want you want to hear:

"Uber is the best you can make tons of money and the only thing you have to pay for is your gas. Travis love us all and will bend over backwards to make sure we are all treated like gold. Your car will never break down and will hold 100% of it's value forever"


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber SUCKS for drivers! said:


> You are the exact dummy driver that the evil Travis is looking for.


I think dummy is a bit harsh. Ubergirlpbc does demonstrate a total lack of accounting skills, particularly in accrued and deferred expenses and, on an even more basic level, the difference between revenue, expenses, and profit/earnings.

But nobody knows these things until they are taught them. Uber knows this, and that's why it targets its driver recruitment and retention materials at the uneducated - "earn $x per week", "after fare cuts, your earnings are up" etc etc.

There's nothing wrong with not knowing things. It's not knowing things combined with the head-in-the-sand blind refusal to accept that there is more to learn that is costly. That's where this young lady and lots more like her fall down.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I was told by this website basically I have to take it, with no Vaseline.


I seem to have missed that part.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

well guys, it really depends on how much you paid for your car from the started, most of us uberx drivers not using or buying a new car for doing uber, like me I brought my used car for 8k, I made 8k net from it already, plus my personal use too, and the car only 100k mile on it and runs great, I think I can put another 100k mile on it without major repair no problem, I really don't care the depreciate if the car because I broght it cheap from the start
All of you guys argue using 25k dollar new car as example, I really don't see many nice new car driving uber these day, all I see is ppl using their regular used car for uberx


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You are correct, not talking about a Benz. Can't tell you what I drive for select because it's a real small market here and Uber would have no trouble figuring out who I was but it's something I picked up new for 33K. But I was talking about 200K miles, not 100K.
> 
> So, give me some numbers for X and Y, you buy a benz for X, drive it for 5 years at 40K per year (200K miles) and then it's worth Y.


Babe I'm not planning on doing anyone's exact business model for many years. I'd like to think in 1or 2 years I'd be at minimum I will be semi retired, dealing with mostly residual income again. At the moment, i UberSelect on the weekends. I'm single so it is fun. I get out, I Meet people and week days clean, relax, and work on other biz concepts

This is why I post save $, incorporate, and find a biz you can call your own. For some it is after learning what they don't like about Uber. So, do you plan on Ubering for 5 years? Why not be a chauffeur if driving is your chill way of making money?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

plocp said:


> well guys, it really depends on how much you paid for your car from the started, most of us uberx drivers not using or buying a new car for doing uber, like me I brought my used car for 8k, I made 8k net from it already, plus my personal use too, and the car only 100k mile on it and runs great, I think I can put another 100k mile on it without major repair no problem, I really don't care the depreciate if the car because I broght it cheap from the start
> All of you guys argue using 25k dollar new car as example, I really don't see many nice new car driving uber these day, all I see is ppl using their regular used car for uberx


But your way works good also! In any business you have already gotten back your investment and you are still making money with a car to drive for yourself also. My price point was for different reasons. You have said exactly what someone needs to read. You way is a great way also. But that is if you can tolerate UberX


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

And of course taking the proper vitamins.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> I think dummy is a bit harsh. Ubergirlpbc does demonstrate a total lack of accounting skills, particularly in accrued and deferred expenses and, on an even more basic level, the difference between revenue, expenses, and profit/earnings.
> 
> But nobody knows these things until they are taught them. Uber knows this, and that's why it targets its driver recruitment and retention materials at the uneducated - "earn $x per week", "after fare cuts, your earnings are up" etc etc.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with not knowing things. It's not knowing things combined with the head-in-the-sand blind refusal to accept that there is more to learn that is costly. That's where this young lady and lots more like her fall down.


IT is really is funny they can call me a dummy, an idiot Uber loves so much, and a long list of insults but I was told not to instigate or attack when all I do is reply Ahaha. Whatever even this forum is delusional.

Keep the insults. I'm good. My life is great. I am Blessed. Check my IG it is all real. Oh wait I haven't posted my ig on my profile ahaha I will eventually. The haters can wait


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

plocp said:


> well guys, it really depends on how much you paid for your car from the started, most of us uberx drivers not using or buying a new car for doing uber, like me I brought my used car for 8k, I made 8k net from it already, plus my personal use too, and the car only 100k mile on it and runs great, I think I can put another 100k mile on it without major repair no problem, I really don't care the depreciate if the car because I broght it cheap from the start
> All of you guys argue using 25k dollar new car as example, I really don't see many nice new car driving uber these day, all I see is ppl using their regular used car for uberx


You are quite right, a good used car is a much better idea for X. I do select so a 30+K ride was essential (I got the car before Uber came to town though).

Using your example, there is still a cost associated with the car. If you beat on it hard for 2 years and put another 100K on it, you may have a car worth 5K. So 3K has been used. At some point you are also going to have to put money into it, alternator, belts, etc... and those are a result of driving cars hard and long. You are probably doing pretty well but your cost of car is still probably 8-10 cents per mile. Tires and oil changes alone are about 2 cents a mile.

To say that you've already gotten 8K out of the car is a poor way to look at it. Let me ask you this. If the car burst into flames tomorrow you would break even since you already netted 8K, right? But what is your time worth??If you answered yes to the first question then your time is worth nothing. Value your time and you'll make things happen.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> And of course taking the proper vitamins.


Yes Lidman where have you been? Love you now lidman LOL, i need to eat and take my ginseng and ginko biloba hahaha


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Don't leave yet. We were just starting to get used to you.


Love you lidman lol


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Disgusted Driver said:


> To say that you've already gotten 8K out of the car is a poor way to look at it.


Right, depreciation of the car has nothing whatsoever to do with the amount paid to the driver by Uber.

Nor does depreciation have anything to do with saving up for a new car.

Its purpose is to calculate the cost of using the car in each period, be it a week, a month; whatever, and match it with the revenue from the same week or month etc in order to calculate true operating profit for that period.

If you have $8,000 in the bank and then go and buy an $8,000 car for Ubering, assuming you paid market price, you have not incurred any car expense at all. All you've done is swap one asset type (cash) for another (vehicles). You still have $8,000, just in the form of a car, not in the form of cash.

The purpose of depreciating a vehicle is to convert some of the car's asset value into operating expense, and therefore know what Ubering is actually costing you. This is what people here are alluding to when they say that drivers convert their car into cash.

Even on an $8k vehicle, it is wise to account for this expense. Some drivers choose to ignore this as they think it's not a lot of money. That's fine, but they'll be operating blind, without ever knowing what their profit is from Uber.


----------



## UberLyftguy (Feb 2, 2015)

I make a lot from Uber Lyft and Sidecar referrals, so I can see how that might be possible. However, driving is an entirely different story. I guess if you only drove during peak hours, maybe.


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

Roman3107 said:


> Here is my part time uber income for 55 hours a week


part time is 55 hrs?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> part time is 55 hrs?


For a warrior it is. I guess men used to be really strong? It appears some still are


----------



## uberguy_in_ct (Dec 29, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> For a warrior it is. I guess men used to be really strong? It appears some still are


I'd like to know how many hours he works for his full time job.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

suewho said:


> Thats it, if you're going to keep your car till the day you die then hey, depreciations not a factor, but if you might like to trade it in at some satge then you're going to have to suck up those extra 100,000 km at some stage.


You can't count depreciation as incurred cost forever right? At some point your earnings will exceed the value of the car. Why doesn't anyone talk about that?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Don't count my money! Get your own money!


Princess I have my own money my own cars and my own livery business. go back to sleeping on the beach


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Careful dude, she'll go running to the moddypoos........oh and probably post that cartoon .... (again)


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Princess I have my own money my own cars and my own livery business. go back to sleeping on the beach


That's awesome, but the latter still applies. I haven't counted other people's money or mocked them for making it. I don't even mock people for not working at (well a joke or 2). But if people want things, or a nicer life they should work for it until they figure out how to get others to be employed under them, no?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

suewho said:


> Careful dude, she'll go running to the moddypoos........oh and probably post that cartoon .... (again)


LOL that was funny! IKR aahhhhh shat up lol


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

UberDude2 said:


> Problem is you can't deduct depreciation as incurred cost forever right? At some point your earnings will exceed the value of the car. Why doesn't anyone talk about that?


I have spoke to a couple of people offline about that. So yes, most of us will buy a car, I gather? 
This said car has expenses that are higher if we use it more. The reason why I had a car most of my life was to make money and have fun. Now, I kind of have fun making money. I really just need to get a lil crash pad in Miami. Hmmm. But yes, if you make $24k per year, $48k per year or whatever, why can't you save some of that and invest in your own biz or keep driving and keep getting a newer car? I get $24k is not a lot, but this money is not full time. You don't really lose money, because unless you already have the $24k or $48k, the car gives you the opportunity to go get it. I am still in go get it mode. Had it and will have again.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> That's awesome, but the latter still applies. I haven't counted other people's money or mocked them for making it. I don't even mock people for not working at (well a joke or 2). But if people want things, or a nicer life they should work for it until they figure out how to get others to be employed under them, no?


Being an uber x partner is not a business. Think of the partners that have been screwed by having the rates reduced to 75 cents a mile or less. thats why many find you comments offensive and condescending.

Face it uber is just another taxi service, The main difference is uber wont comply with many regulations state or local because they dont want to properly care or respect the pax or the independant contractors.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I have spoke to a couple of people offline about that. So yes, most of us will buy a car, I gather?
> This said car has expenses that are higher if we use it more. The reason why I had a car most of my life was to make money and have fun. Now, I kind of have fun making money. I really just need to get a lil crash pad in Miami. Hmmm. But yes, if you make $24k per year, $48k per year or whatever, why can't you save some of that and invest in your own biz or keep driving and keep getting a newer car? I get $24k is not a lot, but this money is not full time. You don't really lose money, because unless you already have the $24k or $48k, the car gives you the opportunity to go get it. I am still in go get it mode. Had it and will have again.


I think I'll offer my pax lemonade instead of water, or if there's lemonade stand on the way to their destination I'll stop, let them get out and buy some lemonade.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Lemonade stands are a great way for small children to run their own business!! ...... apparently....


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

suewho said:


> Lemonade stands are a great way for small children to run their own business!! ...... apparently....


Then they can go into semi retirement early and spend their time lying on the beach


----------



## Chip Dawg (Jul 27, 2014)

elelegido said:


> By that logic, the amount of money one has in the bank is ONLY a factor if one is planning on spending it.


Really? I don't hear about a photographer whine about his camera depreciating. I don't hear an electrician whine about his tools depreciating. I dont hear an owner/operator truck driver complain about his tractor depreciating. Your car is a friggin tool. If you're worried about depreciation then you are in the wrong business.


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

I believe a lot of business owners do calculate depreciation of their property and tools, but as a tax benefit somewhat aside from the actual reduced value of the property or tool.

Photographers can deduct depreciation on camera gear and computer equipment, but will probably keep using them as long as they are earning money with the tools.

Some more-established real estate investors will buy fairly new properties as rentals to claim depreciation each year and increase their net income, as older properties don't have that benefit after whatever number of years it is.

And a lot of business that more or less require a truck will get a fully loaded 2500 or 3500 series truck because the GVWR puts it in a lower tax bracket and the depreciation-related tax deductions help them because they don't use the simple mileage deduction.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

No body driving uberx paying any tax, If you need to pay a dime , fire your CPA
My friend who drive uberx full time for two years even use uber to deduct his other income tax, because obviously we are "losing money " driving uberx full time, that's common sense


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> You can't count depreciation as incurred cost forever right? At some point your earnings will exceed the value of the car. Why doesn't anyone talk about that?


There is no link between revenue and depreciation. Depreciation is all about the costs and expenses side of a business; it's got nothing to do with revenue. But you raise a good point. And this is where depreciation gets a little more complicated.

It is impossible for accumulated depreciation expense for the car (which is equal to the drop in book value of the car) to exceed the initial book value of the car. Using the car bought for $8000 as an example, you could depreciate the value of the car by $2,000 per year and also claim that it would have no residual value at the end of, say, four years. After four years of Ubering, you'd obviously be dribbling and rocking back and forth in quiet corner somewhere, but apart from that you would have charged $2,000 x 4 years = $8,000, or the original book value of the car. In year five onwards, you would record no depreciation expense because the vehicle had already been fully depreciated. This is an example of how you could calculate depreciation expense in financial accounting for the IRS if you were using the actual expenses accounting method instead of using the IRS rate per mile method.

However, this would not be an accurate representation of the actual costs of using your car for Ubering. This is because (a) cars don't depreciate at uniform (or curved) rates throughout their lives and (b) residual values for vehicles are not fixed.

To get a more accurate measure of what a car is costing you in terms of lost value, you'd use a management accounting method, not the financial accounting method used to calculate depreciation for IRS purposes. There are several MA methods that could be used, including expense calculation based on mileage and car condition.

Using the $8,000 car as an example, after using the car for one year of Ubering, it might be worth only $5,000. So the decrease in value is $3,000. If your profit, excluding only depreciation, was $15,000, then your net worth increase due to Ubering would be $12,000. You gained 15k from Ubering but your car lost 3k in value. The next year, the car's value would likely fall by a smaller amount, maybe by only $2,000. If you made the same $15k profit, then your net worth increase would be higher - $13k for the year instead of $12k. And so on and so on in future years. Eventually you'd get to the point where the car was so old and had such high mileage that the difference in its value from one year to the next would be minimal - for example a 16 year old Corolla with 430,000 miles on it is not worth much less than a 15 year old Corolla with 400,000 miles on it. But the point here is, provided you paid markey value for the car, the total of all the yearly drops in value of the car will never exceed the original price paid for it. It's not possible for a car to be worth negative amounts of money.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Chip Dawg said:


> Really? I don't hear about a photographer whine about his camera depreciating. I don't hear an electrician whine about his tools depreciating. I dont hear an owner/operator truck driver complain about his tractor depreciating. Your car is a friggin tool. If you're worried about depreciation then you are in the wrong business.


Chip I think the silent readers get you! It is amazing people want to buy something, used it a little or a lot and get the same price they paid for it, knowing they received all the benefits from the item purchased. I understand when people upgrade the item, restore it, or customize it. But if you use the value, then it was not lost. You simply used it. It was yours to with as you please and people are buying the remaining value. Some vehicles hold value period. Was looking online, went to a private dealer website and saw the company selling a 2008 E Class with 100k miles for $16,9k, that $17k. Ummm, I am sure he will get that, but I bet he got it at an auction for half that. If it was on trade made $1ok. Whoever had that car, had a great car and used the sh!t out of it. They lost nothing. Look up the word used people.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

madman2k said:


> I believe a lot of business owners do calculate depreciation of their property and tools, but as a tax benefit somewhat aside from the actual reduced value of the property or tool.


You are entirely correct. Depreciation is an attempt to spread the cost of an asset over its projected useful life. The resulting book values of assets after depreciation often has little to do with actual market values of the assets.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

madman2k said:


> I believe a lot of business owners do calculate depreciation of their property and tools, but as a tax benefit somewhat aside from the actual reduced value of the property or tool.
> 
> Photographers can deduct depreciation on camera gear and computer equipment, but will probably keep using them as long as they are earning money with the tools.
> 
> ...


Miles plus other operating costs. Yes, I was going to eat that day, but I was away from home working so all receipts need to be saved (only for audits). Just copy them on and save in the cloud, email it to yourself, or save it as a file. All purchases made work related. Check out a bus license


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Like, like uh someone is seriously stalking this thread and like, uh like posted 2 minutes after they saw lemonade. WTHeck, live a little...offline lmfricknbuttOFF


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Lemonade I believe has vitamins in it, which of course makes you healthier and more able to conduct business better.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Lemonade I believe has vitamins in it, which of course makes you healthier and more able to conduct business better.


But is it tax deductible?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Always good when the only thing depreciating is your arse!


Roman3107 said:


> Good 4 u I'm getting paid to right now to baby seat sub contractors


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> Lemonade I believe has vitamins in it, which of course makes you healthier and more able to conduct business better.


You're so silly! But lemon water in the morning detoxes you. So if you ever have any sinus problems or feel sick 2 ounces of organic lemon juice, water, and organic honey viola!


----------



## madman2k (Apr 22, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Some vehicles hold value period. Was looking online, went to a private dealer website and saw the company selling a 2008 E Class with 100k miles for $16,9k, that $17k. Ummm, I am sure he will get that, but I bet he got it at an auction for half that. If it was on trade made $1ok. Whoever had that car, had a great car and used the sh!t out of it. They lost nothing. Look up the word used people.


It hasn't hit rock bottom yet. Certain kinds of vehicles always end up in buy-here-pay-here lots eventually, for a small fraction of the original MSRP, and have likely led to the financial downfall of image-conscious buyers everywhere the first time they need major repair.

I'd love a Range Rover, but not without a damn good warranty.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> I dont hear an owner/operator truck driver complain about his tractor depreciating. Your car is a friggin tool. If you're worried about depreciation then you are in the wrong business.


I don't see anyone worried about depreciation here. It's not something to be worried about, especially if you understand what it is.


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

elelegido said:


> There is no link between revenue and depreciation. Depreciation is all about the costs and expenses side of a business; it's got nothing to do with revenue. But you raise a good point. And this is where depreciation gets a little more complicated.
> 
> It is impossible for accumulated depreciation expense for the car (which is equal to the drop in book value of the car) to exceed the initial book value of the car. Using the car bought for $8000 as an example, you could depreciate the value of the car by $2,000 per year and also claim that it would have no residual value at the end of, say, four years. After four years of Ubering, you'd obviously be dribbling and rocking back and forth in quiet corner somewhere, but apart from that you would have charged $2,000 x 4 years = $8,000, or the original book value of the car. In year five onwards, you would record no depreciation expense because the vehicle had already been fully depreciated. This is an example of how you could calculate depreciation expense in financial accounting for the IRS if you were using the actual expenses accounting method instead of using the IRS rate per mile method.
> 
> ...


That's a great response but I wasn't necessarily referring to taxes. My post was more in response to those who say we are trading the value of our car for cash now. 
I expect to trade the value of my car for cash 2 to 3 times over.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

madman2k said:


> It hasn't hit rock bottom yet. Certain kinds of vehicles always end up in buy-here-pay-here lots eventually, for a small fraction of the original MSRP, and have likely led to the financial downfall of image-conscious buyers everywhere the first time they need major repair.
> 
> I'd love a Range Rover, but not without a damn good warranty.


Keyword for every car, Warranty!!!! Service warranty if you can get one


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Keyword for every car, Warranty!!!! Service warranty if you can get one


Some warranties do not cover commercial use. If you are transporting people for money its commercial use


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Keyword for every car, Warranty!!!! Service warranty if you can get one


Oh, I thought the key word for every car was "drive". Silly me.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberDude2 said:


> That's a great response but I wasn't necessarily referring to taxes. My post was more in response to those who say we are trading the value of our car for cash now.
> I expect to trade the value of my car for cash 2 to 3 times over.


Gotcha; they mean revenue is so low now with Uber that the drop in value of their cars equals the money they get from Uber; hence the turning cars into cash simile. I guess they also mean that once the car's a 10 year old junker with 400,000 miles on it, it'd need to be replaced with another one... so rinse and repeat.

You're saying though that your revenue is more than the drop in value of your car. Mine too, by a long way; otherwise I wouldn't be driving Uberlosers around at all hours of the night


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Depreciation is ONLY a factor if one is planning on selling the vehicle.


I see folks who don't care about depreciation of their cars. To the point where they can't sell them. Park them somewhere on their property and let the rust away - i wish I had that much money that I can hand over the equity in my car to Charity worth 40 Billion!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> Let's do some math to figure out how much driving it would take to NET $1000.
> 
> Assumptions:
> 
> ...


That is an excellent, simple explanation as to why anything under $1.75-$2.00 per mile is gonna send folk broke in the long run. Very casual hours may work at lower rates, but you gotta pick the very best hours


----------



## JaxBeachDriver (Nov 27, 2014)

Roman3107 said:


> Learn from the pro 12 months strong above 1k a week partime


55 hours isnt part time.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

JaxBeachDriver said:


> 55 hours isnt part time.


He's a warrior. Men of the past


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

Chip Dawg said:


> Really? I don't hear about a photographer whine about his camera depreciating. I don't hear an electrician whine about his tools depreciating. I dont hear an owner/operator truck driver complain about his tractor depreciating. Your car is a friggin tool. If you're worried about depreciation then you are in the wrong business.


They don't whine about depreciation, but a competent businessman (or woman) will include depreciation in the price of their service.

That's the problem with Uber. You don't set the price, Uber does.

Good luck covering your costs at $0.90 per mile.


----------



## Storky (May 7, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> Why would they need to deduct insurance? One is going to be paying for insurance whether driving for UBER or not right?
> Not censored,have not met the requirements to post links. What are they? Do a search.


Yes but there is a difference between private insurance and insurance for using your car to earn an income. You pay about twice the rate. You are insured properly I hope.


----------



## Storky (May 7, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Be your own boss. Save your money and invest in yourself. Uber is a business model. Find a business model that works for you. If you like setting your own hours and making your own decisions, then use Uber as paid training how to record and handle your finances. You can do your own work on filing for your business license and it is cheaper in money but still you pay with your time.
> 
> For people in the USA, I suggest a company to do it for you and then all you have to do is renew each year. Save all your gas receipts, food purchases while out driving or any of the expenses you incurred while running your business. You will write these off and not pay taxes on it. Companies like legal zoom (for a fee) can help you set up your business (while Ubering for now just your name no need for a DBA) & etc. I am not getting paid, so start with that and search the rest.
> 
> ...


Lucky you guys and gals in USA. In Australia we are not allowed to be set up as a business as Aussie Tax Office doesn't believe we are running a business due to having no control on what to charge as this is set by Uber. All our earnings are taxed at 40% if it's not your primary source of income


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

I can see so much hate from the cabbie and formal uber driver who used to made 35/h but now making penny's due to too many newbie who willing to drive for minimum wage to survive their family
Don't think those newbie has time to come to this site though, they are too busy driving making a living
Anyone who try to convince other not driving seems pretty stupid because it just like some one with nice salary who questioning why people waste their time work at macdonal for minimum wage.
Uber help US lower the unemployment rate, help people save money on transportation, help telling the cabbie this business is not a monopoly, there's a competition there so your taxi driver can't be so rule and no customer service but still getting tips, help many people who almost about to go homeless or commit to crime but now there's option that they don't have to do that. Help people just got lay off not go to panic, cus now they can drive their own car any time for cash before they find another job, help student work pArt time and pay for the tuition fee, there's so many other help I won't mention here cus that would be take me hours writing it

Good luck to those uber off guys, cus you making so much money than uber now


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

plocp said:


> I can see so much hate from the cabbie and formal uber driver who used to made 35/h but now making penny's due to too many newbie who willing to drive for minimum wage to survive their family
> Don't think those newbie has time to come to this site though, they are too busy driving making a living
> Anyone who try to convince other not driving seems pretty stupid because it just like some one with nice salary who questioning why people waste their time work at macdonal for minimum wage.
> Uber help US lower the unemployment rate, help people save money on transportation, help telling the cabbie this business is not a monopoly, there's a competition there so your taxi driver can't be so rule and no customer service but still getting tips, help many people who almost about to go homeless or commit to crime but now there's option that they don't have to do that. Help people just got lay off not go to panic, cus now they can drive their own car any time for cash before they find another job, help student work pArt time and pay for the tuition fee, there's so many other help I won't mention here cus that would be take me hours writing it
> ...


Was this in English? Uber decided to quadruple their drivers therefore creating the McDonalds Dollar Menu effect on all driver's income. You're probably the only one that thinks what they do is right.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

uberguy_in_ct said:


> part time is 55 hrs?


I got bills to pay and a 22 wk target - its gonna hurt having done 80-85hrs a week when I was 25-30yrs younger I know whats in store. But an effort like that is gonna turn the trend around, hope I last.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Was this in English?


Yes - it was a perfect rendition of the American Dream!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

elelegido said:


> But is it tax deductible?


If its there for Riders - yes


----------



## UberDude2 (Nov 19, 2014)

ARIV005 said:


> Was this in English?


Well, yes and no. You have to use the Uber issued decoder glasses...


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Taxi Driver in Arizona said:


> They don't whine about depreciation, but a competent businessman (or woman) will include depreciation in the price of their service.
> 
> That's the problem with Uber. You don't set the price, Uber does.
> 
> Good luck covering your costs at $0.90 per mile.


$2.35 + .40 + tips and sometimes surges. As you can see in this forum I can be nice to people regardless of their upbringing. If they act like some of y'all, (I nicely, yet firmly reply) I nicely put them out and do not begin trip. I am learning a lot about my BS tolerance and learning how to speak to people without B.S. back or lying to them. Near the beginning if I didn't want to talk to a certain person I remained quiet or kindly stated I should focus on my driving etc. These dudes gave my a ratings hit. Now I find away to keep my core beliefs, turn the tables on them, speak in a way they feel great about themselves, keep it about them if I see thats what they need, and even hug them at drop off. This is huge for me. Just a few months ago if I was done with someone I was done!

My stubborn behind has learned to pay people the attention they are begging for or missing in their lives. My ratings went up and I drive all night, during the weekends, with drunk, rejected, possibly horny dudes, and when I drop them off with nothing more than a smile, a thank you, and not even a phone number, these guys go in and rate me 5 stars, not always but enough for the riders to see 4.8.

Yes, I need to work more day hours as they are nicer and equally good tippers. I have gained more than money Ubering. I have learned to conquer a litte bit of my character flaws. I did it with the option of choosing to begin trip. Telling myself I need to learn how overcome some of these strangers, but not all. I'm used to being a boss, a leader, and not so much used to taking orders. It used to bother me for them to hop in my car and tell me how this is ride is going to take place.

I've learned to word things as clever as my favorite actors ir actresses. I love watching Sean Connery speak and handle situations or Gabrielle Union. There's no do overs or 20 takes in the real world. So, I'm learning to be the perfect negotiator and diplomat. This experience is going to help me with other larger platforms. As I said before, this is paid training. This is the lab studies that go with the academics. If people just used all the tools provided, they can learn about business, what they like, and what they DON'T like to create their own business.

Everything is exactly what you perceive it to be. Opportunities are all around us. We can use Uber to find a good job if we don't want to be an entrepreneur, but I do. I'm sure most of us get job offers all the time. Some people admire us, pity us, or confused by Why we would drive a strangers around in our own personal vehicles. Those admired by us, we should keep in contact with them.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> Was this in English?


Is this racist?
Keep complaining people from other country take away your job you will be rich


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

I congratulate you for the ability to spell racist, but no, I'm not. I'm just being realistic.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

Most people don't admit they are racist and act like they don't, but deep down they actually are racist
We are discussing uber here and you questioning my English skill, what a "nice" guy you are


----------



## TimFromMA (Mar 4, 2015)

We all have prejudices in one form or another, it's whether or not we act on them that matters.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

Storky said:


> Yes but there is a difference between private insurance and insurance for using your car to earn an income. You pay about twice the rate. You are insured properly I hope.


Yes I am. Metro Mile. But many in making sure the new drivers have their eyes wide open regarding how much they really make, are always throwing insurance and depreciation in to the mix. Well you are going to be paying for insurance on your car whether you are driving UBER or not. Right? So that should not really be included, unless it is for the added expense of the proper insurance. Metromile is actually cheaper than my last 2 carriers State Farm and Geico.

Depreciation, while certanly putting more miles on your car doing TNC, if one truly wants to know the truth one should at least deduct the miles from the equation one would be driving in another job from the asumed Uber depreciation. In my area the average daily commute is probably close to 40-50 miles.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

plocp said:


> I can see so much hate from the cabbie and formal uber driver who used to made 35/h but now making penny's due to too many newbie who willing to drive for minimum wage to survive their family
> Don't think those newbie has time to come to this site though, they are too busy driving making a living
> Anyone who try to convince other not driving seems pretty stupid because it just like some one with nice salary who questioning why people waste their time work at macdonal for minimum wage.
> Uber help US lower the unemployment rate, help people save money on transportation, help telling the cabbie this business is not a monopoly, there's a competition there so your taxi driver can't be so rule and no customer service but still getting tips, help many people who almost about to go homeless or commit to crime but now there's option that they don't have to do that. Help people just got lay off not go to panic, cus now they can drive their own car any time for cash before they find another job, help student work pArt time and pay for the tuition fee, there's so many other help I won't mention here cus that would be take me hours writing it
> ...


The problem is many are making less than minimum wage but they don't know it yet because they haven't had a major expense to their car. There is a reason why these people are poor or at least uneducated. What % of these new drivers, especially those from a 3rd world country, actually have a log of miles driven for tax purposes? They have no clue and I know for a fact the brand suffers because the drivers don't know the area, can't speak English well, don't communicate, etc. It might be great for them (so they think) but it brings everyone, including themselves in the future, down to dirt. They can still drive but they are not educated at all to understand the orange on the app and realize if they turn off their app, it will turn to red surge most likely. These are the morons that actually run to these areas when it is orange instead of at least waiting to get it red (which in most cases is a horrible idea). I used to do that when I was satisfied with the rate. Do you ever watch the rider app and see the cars booking to the surge area of 1.5x and then you know once the 2nd or 3rd car arrives it then will disappear? Morons don't realize to turn off their apps and get to the thick part of the surge if they are going to chase. They ruin it for all others and if they came here and learned something, they would be a smarter driver and make more money by working less hours.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Hi Roman3107
> 
> You do not look attractive. Is it ok if I tell my sister that because you are not attractive she should not go out with you?
> 
> ...


Well if the meeting for coffee or lemonade doesn't work out, she is always protected by the sacto's "protection deluxe" package deal.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Lidman said:


> Well if the meeting for coffee or lemonade doesn't work out, she is always protected by the sacto's "protection deluxe" package deal.


Hell no. Any "girl" stupid enough to fall for this is on her own. She ain't no newbie. There is a sucker born every minute.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Hell no. Any "girl" stupid enough to fall for this is on her own. She ain't no newbie. There is a sucker born every minute.


I guess she paid for the Sacto Burbs protection plan?


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Hi Roman3107
> 
> You do not look attractive. Is it ok if I tell my sister that because you are not attractive she should not go out with you?
> 
> ...


Wow! I do find Roman attractive, or I definitely don't find him unattractive. I think he's nicer to me than quite a few folks here. He shares good opinions to the forum to go get the money; it there waiting. I really don't understand why I fall under so much criticism here. I guess the anonymity of the internet makes people bully much? I find a lot of people attractive. I am a loving person. This forum really tries, really, really tries to find something or someone to fault.

I am not sure there is a devil, but one of my previous co-workers would say right now, "The devil." Lol, this forum is possessed lol


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Hell no. Any "girl" stupid enough to fall for this is on her own. She ain't no newbie. There is a sucker born every minute.


I'd meet him, you Sacto Burbs , Lidman any pretty much everyone one this forum. Y'all operate out of fear too much. A coward dies a thousand deaths. I am a warrior! God and I planned my day to depart. If it is today or 50 years from now, so be it. Until then, hello everyone! I have hugs for all of y'all. And I hope to meet Roman one day also, but not for this lemonade Lidman keeps selling looool


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Wow! I do find Roman attractive, or I definitely don't find him unattractive. I think he's nicer to me than quite a few folks here. He shares good opinions to the forum to go get the money; it there waiting. I really don't understand why I fall under so much criticism here. I guess the anonymity of the internet makes people bully much? I find a lot of people attractive. I am a loving person. This forum really tries, really, really tries to find something or someone to fault.
> 
> I am not sure there is a devil, but one of my previous co-workers would say right now, "The devil." Lol, this forum is possessed lol


There is a _lot_ of Marilyn Monroe about you.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Storky said:


> Lucky you guys and gals in USA. In Australia we are not allowed to be set up as a business as Aussie Tax Office doesn't believe we are running a business due to having no control on what to charge as this is set by Uber. All our earnings are taxed at 40% if it's not your primary source of income


Wow, sorry to hear/read that!


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

elelegido said:


> There is a _lot_ of Marilyn Monroe about you.


I love Marilyn! She does inspire me! Thank you! Thank you!

"Imperfection is beauty, madness is genius and it's better to be absolutely ridiculous than absolutely boring."
"I am good, but not an angel. I do sin, but I am not the devil. I am just a small girl in a big world trying to find someone to love."
"The truth is, I've never fooled anyone. I've let men sometimes fool themselves."

Marilyn Monroe


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

OCBob said:


> The problem is many are making less than minimum wage but they don't know it yet because they haven't had a major expense to their car. There is a reason why these people are poor or at least uneducated. What % of these new drivers, especially those from a 3rd world country, actually have a log of miles driven for tax purposes? They have no clue and I know for a fact the brand suffers because the drivers don't know the area, can't speak English well, don't communicate, etc. It might be great for them (so they think) but it brings everyone, including themselves in the future, down to dirt. They can still drive but they are not educated at all to understand the orange on the app and realize if they turn off their app, it will turn to red surge most likely. These are the morons that actually run to these areas when it is orange instead of at least waiting to get it red (which in most cases is a horrible idea). I used to do that when I was satisfied with the rate. Do you ever watch the rider app and see the cars booking to the surge area of 1.5x and then you know once the 2nd or 3rd car arrives it then will disappear? Morons don't realize to turn off their apps and get to the thick part of the surge if they are going to chase. They ruin it for all others and if they came here and learned something, they would be a smarter driver and make more money by working less hours.


Well every one should understand uber is dead end road, we can do it for side money, do it for transition period, do it when we desperate for cash. Uber is just a platform not our boss, we have no control of how uber operate and we also have no control how other driver do their own way. But we have control ourselves, we can refuse taking any pax, we can uber off. Whining uber rate cut or how stupid other driver killing the surge wouldn't change the reality uber is a dead end road. Uber will continuesly hire more driver and in the future you will see every corner there will be uber car so the surge will be more and more unlikely. 
Focus on improve ourselves and hopefully one day we can uber off and move on instead of whining every day uber sucks, paxs terrible. 
Good luck guys


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

plocp said:


> Well every one should understand uber is dead end road, we can do it for side money, do it for transition period, do it when we desperate for cash. Uber is just a platform not our boss, we have no control of how uber operate and we also have no control how other driver do their own way. But we have control ourselves, we can refuse taking any pax, we can uber off. Whining uber rate cut or how stupid other driver killing the surge wouldn't change the reality uber is a dead end road. Uber will continuesly hire more driver and in the future you will see every corner there will be uber car so the surge will be more and more unlikely.
> Focus on improve ourselves and hopefully one day we can uber off and move on instead of whining every day uber sucks, paxs terrible.
> Good luck guys


Egg Zack Lee


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

NJ DRIVERS WHO ARE INTERESTED.... KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THIS EMAIL. APPARENTLY YOU HAVE TO OPT IN OR ELSE YOUR RATES ARE CALCULATED AT THE BULLSHIT RATE.... NYC NEWBIES NEED NOT APPLY.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> NJ DRIVERS WHO ARE INTERESTED.... KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THIS EMAIL. APPARENTLY YOU HAVE TO OPT IN OR ELSE YOUR RATES ARE CALCULATED AT THE BULLSHIT RATE.... NYC NEWBIES NEED NOT APPLY.


Roman people are going to move to your hood real soon


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Roman people are going to move to your hood real soon


I will be the first one drive in his sweet spot, used to 12 minimum for shore and now drop to 8, sick but still much better than the rate I used to drive

See you very soon roman


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

plocp said:


> I will be the first one drive in his sweet spot, used to 12 minimum for shore and now drop to 8, sick but still much better than the rate I used to drive
> 
> See you very soon roman


Some forums say you have to have been a driver in that state for awhile to apply for Uber?
Along with other resident proof? So, find out first


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

ARIV005 said:


> NJ DRIVERS WHO ARE INTERESTED.... KEEP AN EYE OUT FOR THIS EMAIL. APPARENTLY YOU HAVE TO OPT IN OR ELSE YOUR RATES ARE CALCULATED AT THE BULLSHIT RATE.... NYC NEWBIES NEED NOT APPLY.


8 minimum and 2/mile is not bullshit rate, much better than philly and most other states


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Some forums say you have to have been a driver in that state for awhile to apply for Uber?
> Along with other resident proof? So, find out first


I actually live exactly the jersey shore area and I applied as a jersey shore driver, but my area don't have much pax use uber so I go philly do uber, now I know Romans place has good business I will definatly check that out see what happen


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

plocp said:


> Well every one should understand uber is dead end road, we can do it for side money, do it for transition period, do it when we desperate for cash. Uber is just a platform not our boss, we have no control of how uber operate and we also have no control how other driver do their own way. But we have control ourselves, we can refuse taking any pax, we can uber off. Whining uber rate cut or how stupid other driver killing the surge wouldn't change the reality uber is a dead end road. Uber will continuesly hire more driver and in the future you will see every corner there will be uber car so the surge will be more and more unlikely.
> Focus on improve ourselves and hopefully one day we can uber off and move on instead of whining every day uber sucks, paxs terrible.
> Good luck guys


That is fine and good but I like the fact we have the forum here to figure out how to actually make good money by being smart. I am making $40 plus on Peak times on average. It isn't because I am aimlessly driving around looking for a ping at $.90/mile. If just some of those morons would find this website and help educate themselves, it might actually benefit all of us! So while some of us are doing this until better things happen in this economy, I want my fellow drivers to be smart and in the end, we will all profit much better than being that guy/gal driving blindly for uber.


----------



## xxThexxTerminator (May 7, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Roman people are going to move to your hood real soon


What about Egyptian people?


----------



## xxThexxTerminator (May 7, 2015)

Roger rabbit inspires me!


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

OCBob said:


> That is fine and good but I like the fact we have the forum here to figure out how to actually make good money by being smart. I am making $40 plus on Peak times on average. It isn't because I am aimlessly driving around looking for a ping at $.90/mile. If just some of those morons would find this website and help educate themselves, it might actually benefit all of us! So while some of us are doing this until better things happen in this economy, I want my fellow drivers to be smart and in the end, we will all profit much better than being that guy/gal driving blindly for uber.


Like I said, those people either too busy driving for 90 cent/hour or they are too desperate to pick up whatever throw to them. You think those people will come to this website, I would say majority no, or even they come, will they care what you said when they are desperate? I would guess no, and then like I said since uber keep aggressively hiring more and more driver, you still think the surge at peak hours are sustinable in the future? I would say no, I can predict in one more year you will see every corner there's a uber car waiting for pax, good luck


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

I understand uber drivers have a lot of stress, I drive uber too, I know, so here is the place for us to release our stress by complaining uber and pax, I can understand that and with no problem with it, but pls be fair and reasonable, I think only cabbie will keep telling other people uber off Because we took away their business, black car hate us uberx driver cus now a lot pax switch to uberx from black because they know they can get from point A to point B on a equal nice car with much cheaper price
Also no pax like surge, that's very reasonable because they have to pay more, if I am the rider and I need to request uber, I will wait till the surge end, which I know it will only take 1-2 min for it. If you are the pax, I think you will do the same, we all cheap ass when we have to pay.
Saying driving for flat rate is losing money and we shouldn't do it doesn't make sense because I don't think 90% of the driver are stupid enough not able to figure out they are drving for lose money, because I would guess 90% of the driver are willing to drive for none surge rate, that's why if you open client app, you will see uberx car everywhere even no surge


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

plocp said:


> Will make 1 k plus per week driving 40 hours
> 
> How true is this statement？


$1K per week consistently...not likely. And if someone can do that, it's a minimum of 60 hours per week and gaming the system pretty hard.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

plocp said:


> 8 minimum and 2/mile is not bullshit rate, much better than philly and most other states


I wrote if "YOU DONT OPT IN" you will get your normal bullshit rate of 90 cents a mile while you're doing pickups down the shore.


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

elelegido said:


> Right, depreciation of the car has nothing whatsoever to do with the amount paid to the driver by Uber.
> 
> Nor does depreciation have anything to do with saving up for a new car.
> 
> ...


To be fair though, if someone buys a car for 8k, manages to pay their bills AND save 8k in the bank, I'd say they won right there. From that point on, it's pure profit. They can continue paying their bills and saving money with their original 8k investment which they've already recouped.

Now, whether the mathematics of that actually work that way for anyone is up in the air. Roman takes home 1k living in his car, basically. More power to his work ethic, but when you're making $4 minimum rides and .90 cents a mile in Dallas, 55 hours ain't gettin' you no $1,000. So let's keep shit in perspective, y'all.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

OCBob said:


> What forum was the driver from? WWW.UBERISTHEBEST.COM ? I think that "driver" was working directly for Uber.
> 
> If not, I am thinking www.lagmonkeyandhisswagminivan.com


^^^
Yeah, or one one of the ***** bag shills on this site who spout superiority at the drop of a fare, come right out and tell you that you're inferior to them and lord it all over you of the invites to private Uber soiree's. 
They've never had to work their little pink, pudgy fingers and flabby asses 12 hours a day driving.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Roman people are going to move to your hood real soon


I thought Romans nowadays have toga parties.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> If its back to back rides none stop, then 1k is easy. But thats not always the case. If you want to make 1k after 20%, then youll have to put in +50 hours with no surges, and with no PAX that take you for a 40min ride in to swamp land.
> You could make $2k/week, but youll have to work 16 hours per day, 7 days a week.
> You control your income since there is no set salary cap.
> 
> ...


^^^
Pretty superfluous way of looking at it. 
Which has depreciated less, a two year old car sitting in the garage except it has 15,000 miles on it or the same car used as a taxi with 100K on the clock that's been used as a taxi?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Roman3107 said:


> Here is my part time uber income for 55 hours a week


^^^
55 hours is part time? 
My lips are soiled... err, uhhh, I mean sealed. 
But you voted him in. 
Welcome to the new economy.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

UberGirlPBC said:


> 55 hours is more than part-time. Full-time is 40 hours. Part-time for most people is
> around 20-25 hours up to 30. However, you have found a way to successfully bring in more money than most compared to what I read on the forums. With the consistency of that money, you can afford gas, depreciation, maintenance to your vehicle and/or sell/trade your vehicle for another because you're making the money to do all of this! Thanks for posting


^^^
What about paying into Social Security?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Roman3107 said:


> Learn from the pro 12 months strong above 1k a week partime


^^^
Oh, so you know Randy too?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Lidman said:


> I thought Romans nowadays have toga parties.


^^^
Nah, these days it's Yoga parties, with Yoga pants and Yogurt breaks. 
Mmmmm.... could you please pass me one of those Kale and Tofu finger sandwiches?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Chip Dawg said:


> Depreciation is ONLY a factor if one is planning on selling the vehicle.


^^^
Soooo.... what do they do in your neighborhood, roll the car down the street and douse the inside with gasoline and set it on fire?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

TimFromMA said:


> There are more expenses than just fuel. There's maintenance, depreciation, vehicle payments, insurance etc


^^^
And that bullseye in the windshield that won't let your car pass inspection in certain states.


----------



## Imsoimportant (May 8, 2015)

Say what ya want.. I relocated from NYC (Bronx) to raleigh nc months ago and was laid off from a state job 8 months after moving here. I started ubering.. Thru his grace, I start with the sheriffs office here in Durham NC in 2 weeks. During my time I was not working, and getting 300 dollars a week from unemployment, uber saved my LIFE!!! Uber X, that is.. I was not looking to get rich, just pay bills and keep my head above water for my 2 boys. I would drive from 6am to 4pm Monday thru Friday. With the guarantee in place at the time and also when they would offer 20 dollars here And there on a weekend. I made it thru!!! I drive a 2010 chevy impala. 35 dollars fills my tank,. My uncle owns a detailing shop and also does tire rotation, oil changes, and fluid changes. As far as depreciation, I really don't care as long as the car stays running. I have 2 teenage sons, 15 and 17, my vehicle is at 68,000 miles. Once I'm tired of it they will be the new owners of the vehicle. It will be A perfect first car for them so selling it is not an option anyway. It's their car..
As far as insurance goes, as I see ppl are quick to add that in. I was paying insurance before uber, during uber and after. Why should one factor that in when u will have to pay insurance regardless ? That's irrelevant to me. Everyone has their own opinion, so let those who chose to drive, drive. Sure no one is tryna break the bank, we are simply surviving. We're not dumb, we all have different agendas. U may want to sell ur vehicle so depreciation would matter. It doesn't to me, because once my sons get a hold of the car, I'm sure it won't last too long after that anyway. Lol spread love not hate. I'm thankful that I was able to pay my bills. It wasn't easy, but I didn't need govt assistance, I had food, and all of my bills were paid. Couldn't go out and party every weekend, but I had lights. Stay blessed all and work for what u want, all things are possible. 
This is All facts. I am a female, and I wish there were more positive ppl to help uber drivers. I always came to the threads for help when I was new, and always felt discouraged. I had a pit in my stomach as if I came all the way from NYC to be homeless. Smh these threads offer no faith or at least guidance or assistance. It's really sad. I felt like giving up. Thank G I didn't give up or take any advice... Sheeesh


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Pretty superfluous way of looking at it.
> Which has depreciated less, a two year old car sitting in the garage except it has 15,000 miles on it or the same car used as a taxi with 100K on the clock that's been used as a taxi?


If you Ubering full time, then after 1 year you will have about 50k miles on a new car. Buy a new car and traded it in after one year. Keep it clean and maintained and you will get a decent trade in price.
And if you keep buying and trading in same brand vehicle from same dealer, then a dealer will give you better price on a new car and brand name (VW, Honda, etc) customer loyalty discounts.

VW and many other companies give you $500 off for having SCCA membership. There are many other discounts as well; military (if you are or were), you are or used to work for specific company.
Buy the car at the end of the month(last 2-3 days), any month. Shop around and get to know sales mangers. Some sale managers are crooks and wont give you discount, and some will throw discounts your way just to move the volume.

And a car thats been sitting in the garage for two years with 15k, is something i would worry about. Unless its been driven daily from house to grocery store few miles and not sit in the garage for 2 month at a time.


----------



## mofouber (Jan 17, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Here is my part time uber income for 55 hours a week


You call 55 hours part time!!! Lol


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> What about paying into Social Security?


I pay taxes. Been self employed for years now.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Imsoimportant said:


> Say what ya want.. I relocated from NYC (Bronx) to raleigh nc months ago and was laid off from a state job 8 months after moving here. I started ubering.. Thru his grace, I start with the sheriffs office here in Durham NC in 2 weeks. During my time I was not working, and getting 300 dollars a week from unemployment, uber saved my LIFE!!! Uber X, that is.. I was not looking to get rich, just pay bills and keep my head above water for my 2 boys. I would drive from 6am to 4pm Monday thru Friday. With the guarantee in place at the time and also when they would offer 20 dollars here And there on a weekend. I made it thru!!! I drive a 2010 chevy impala. 35 dollars fills my tank,. My uncle owns a detailing shop and also does tire rotation, oil changes, and fluid changes. As far as depreciation, I really don't care as long as the car stays running. I have 2 teenage sons, 15 and 17, my vehicle is at 68,000 miles. Once I'm tired of it they will be the new owners of the vehicle. It will be A perfect first car for them so selling it is not an option anyway. It's their car..
> As far as insurance goes, as I see ppl are quick to add that in. I was paying insurance before uber, during uber and after. Why should one factor that in when u will have to pay insurance regardless ? That's irrelevant to me. Everyone has their own opinion, so let those who chose to drive, drive. Sure no one is tryna break the bank, we are simply surviving. We're not dumb, we all have different agendas. U may want to sell ur vehicle so depreciation would matter. It doesn't to me, because once my sons get a hold of the car, I'm sure it won't last too long after that anyway. Lol spread love not hate. I'm thankful that I was able to pay my bills. It wasn't easy, but I didn't need govt assistance, I had food, and all of my bills were paid. Couldn't go out and party every weekend, but I had lights. Stay blessed all and work for what u want, all things are possible.
> This is All facts. I am a female, and I wish there were more positive ppl to help uber drivers. I always came to the threads for help when I was new, and always felt discouraged. I had a pit in my stomach as if I came all the way from NYC to be homeless. Smh these threads offer no faith or at least guidance or assistance. It's really sad. I felt like giving up. Thank G I didn't give up or take any advice... Sheeesh


Mamas!!!! I HEAR YOU AND FEEL YOUR STORY! I said the same thing when I found this forum. A lot of anti Uber centric stuff. Just know a good portion of Uber hate is from people who do Not Uber, like cabbies. These same people will Not offer you a job where they work either.

The griping cab drivers here want all the money left on the table. They rather people wait 30-45 for a cab to finally come, than allow an uber driver or another taxi driver go pick them up. Cab drivers don't like picking people up at their houses because they see a lot of dead miles to and from so they like to hang out at hotels, airports and busy areas. Uber drivers will go pick people up in 5 to 10 minutes from people's homes. But for some reason they don't want Uber drivers to make that leftover money?

What cabbies fail to realize is if Uber goes away you have all these people who learned that driving can actually be fun and a good way to make money but nowhere to work. Therefore they are going to come and try to get hired with the taxi companies.

I feel what you're saying and I'm glad God has blessed you with the idea and the safety to drive to Uber so you can provide for your family that's all that really matters. This is why I continue to post what apples this despite all the attacks that I've received because I know they are silent readers out there. All they really came here to know or learn is how to Uber efficiently and make money. They don't care about all the scary stories. Life happens. Bad things happen. People don't need to be reminded about all the bad. People needs to know how to succeed at something. I offer the best advice that I have found out on my own or to other drivers. I'm glad that God has blessed you with $300 plus a week to add to your income!

You can follow me if you want to read motivating things about Ubering

Xoxo


----------



## Imsoimportant (May 8, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Mamas!!!! I HEAR YOU AND FEEL YOUR STORY! I said the same thing when I found this forum. A lot of anti Uber centric stuff. Just know a good portion of Uber hate is from people who do Not Uber, like cabbies. These same people will Not offer you a job where they work either.
> 
> The griping cab drivers here want all the money left on the table. They rather people wait 30-45 for a cab to finally come, than allow an uber driver or another taxi driver go pick them up. Cab drivers don't like picking people up at their houses because they see a lot of dead miles to and from so they like to hang out at hotels, airports and busy areas. Uber drivers will go pick people up in 5 to 10 minutes from people's homes. But for some reason they don't want Uber drivers to make that leftover money?
> 
> ...


For that I thank u!!! U were one of the few ppl that posted anything positive. UBER has it's downside, as any other employment, but all in all anything beats a blank. A car is made to drive. When u purchase a car, u will drive it and therefore it will need to be maintained. I really don't see the issue. The only math I need to know is, when my rent and other bills are due, will I have the money. A car comes a dime a dozen . I don't base my life around a vehicle. My credit is good because I pay my bills on time, so in the event I need another one, it's no problem to get one. I will never choose between wear and tear on a vehicle and feeding my family. Makes no sense. I would always come to the forum to get enlightened and hear positive feedback to motivate me. Not once did that happen... I am so happy that I have a mind of my own and didn't feed into the nonsense. I would have been homeless for sure!!! Ubergirl thank u and the others that have provided a positive outlook for silent readers who are afraid to speak up. This is my story. I literally lived this and I made it thru. If I could do it, I want others especially women to know they can too. Don't be discouraged. Use ur vehicle and make your money the best way u can.. Period... Uber girl, how do I follow u for more positive uber stories??


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

You got it Girly! Drawing against the worth of your car to take care of business and/or feed your family is like a loan from the bank. It will have costs, and has been done by business people for centuries. I'm not riding my horses or cattle into the ground, this is a car. I keep it nice that's it! It does not feel pain. These are my tools at the moment. Keep your good credit, your home in order, work the hours you want and keep speaking/listening to God! This not religious, just a tad spiritual 

Click on my profile photo and there will be options. Click on follow (I think in blue). I am glad I could help others, because as a woman I think this is awesome! I can go get money just like the guys. Although I should do more days. Sending you love AND I am proud of you!


----------



## Imsoimportant (May 8, 2015)

Just 


UberGirlPBC said:


> You got it Girly! Drawing against the worth of your car to take care of business and/or feed your family is like a loan from the bank. It will have costs, and has been done by business people for centuries. I'm not riding my horses or cattle into the ground, this is a car. I keep it nice that's it! It does not feel pain. These are my tools at the moment. Keep your good credit, your home in order, work the hours you want and keep speaking/listening to God! This not religious, just a tad spiritual
> 
> Click on my profile photo and there will be options. Click on follow (I think in blue). I am glad I could help others, because as a woman I think this is awesome! I can go get money just like the guys. Although I should do more days. Sending you love AND I am proud of you!


Just did it!!! Following you now.. Thank u sooo much... Ain't nothing wrong with giving the praise where it's due!!! Thank u thank u Thank u... I'm sure these post will encourage others and not condemn them. I moved here not knowing anyone and to get my sons out the Bronx. When I lost my job, I was devastated, as I been working since age 16. I had never ever even heard of uber. Uber what???? I learned about it thru craigslist... I have met some helpful ppl. I'm a good person and my riders feely energy. I swear I never had a "bad ride". I even received info about jobs from my riders. Giving me leads and information to businesses they run. Some supervisors saying to use them as a reference or to call them once I apply to pull my resume. And received TIPS...Uber gave me exposure. These are the stories the folks need to read. Yes their are dangers, yes u get wear and tear on your vehicle, yes u may get an irate customer, and??? You prepare yourself, keep it professional, and understand why u are doing it . All will be well. ☺ To answer the original question of the post; yes U can make money. Set the hours that work for you, try to work at least one fri or Saturday night. Park your vehicle as soon as u drop off a fare and wait for the next fare, go to the closest surge areas don't chase one that's too far, when they offer extra money for doing 1 ride between certain hours do it. Try to drive mainly during peak hours. Do it at least 5 days a week. Again, u won't get rich, but u will have an income. Trust me.. By the way, I would fill my tank twice a week. Once it ran out, I was done until the next week. This is what worked for ME! Again we are all different will different goals.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Imsoimportant said:


> Just
> 
> Just did it!!! Following you now.. Thank u sooo much... Ain't nothing wrong with giving the praise where it's due!!! Thank u thank u Thank u... I'm sure these post will encourage others and not condemn them. I moved here not knowing anyone and to get my sons out the Bronx. When I lost my job, I was devastated, as I been working since age 16. I had never ever even heard of uber. Uber what???? I learned about it thru craigslist... I have met some helpful ppl. I'm a good person and my riders feely energy. I swear I never had a "bad ride". I even received info about jobs from my riders. Giving me leads and information to businesses they run. Some supervisors saying to use them as a reference or to call them once I apply to pull my resume. And received TIPS...Uber gave me exposure. These are the stories the folks need to read. Yes their are dangers, yes u get wear and tear on your vehicle, yes u may get an irate customer, and??? You prepare yourself, keep it professional, and understand why u are doing it . All will be well. ☺ To answer the original question of the post; yes U can make money. Set the hours that work for you, try to work at least one fri or Saturday night. Park your vehicle as soon as u drop off a fare and wait for the next fare, go to the closest surge areas don't chase one that's too far, when they offer extra money for doing 1 ride between certain hours do it. Try to drive mainly during peak hours. Do it at least 5 days a week. Again, u won't get rich, but u will have an income. Trust me.. By the way, I would fill my tank twice a week. Once it ran out, I was done until the next week. This is what worked for ME! Again we are all different will different goals.


And there it is! Simply put once again, all a newbie needs to stick to, except if they work they crazy hours like I do , remember when in doubt, or see a pout cancel! I wrote on another thread about when to cancel, which this site has taught me so much. Mamas, you have it down! What I learned from all the cities I traveled is people are so afraid. Afraid for me and afraid of for themselves. The quote is, the thing to fear is fear itself. People don't make good decisions under fear, but they might survive if a decision is made.

All that you wrote about is what I hope other readers understand. If you don't think Ubering is for you, fine. However, whilst Ubering if you are positive and send out good vibes you can network. Yes, people will want to know you. Yes, people will want to offer you positions in companies where it is not what you know but who you know. This is only a dead end if you are a dead end thinker. Like any other project, work, relations, and leisure activities this opportunity can lead to happiness, financial freedom, you can even have a million dollar idea. People who create things that millions of people buy or use did it out of need or desperation for a solution to that void. It can be an idea as simple as the Postit pads, or another elaborate idea like an app as awesome as rideshare. You can get a DBA and discuss with someone how to design your great invention. You can do a temporary patent.

Never mind the nay sayers! Imsoimportant check out my thread Uber is Lovable.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So UberGirlPBC snd Imsoimportant, So God must not think I deserve to be blessed because another driver hit me and I am facing a $2,500 deductible ... That is 100% of all the money I made since I started ... What God are you talking about that does this to me ... Or are you blaming me for being hit ? You can be happy, happy, happy ... But I have no money left and 6,000 miles on my car... and I did not do anything wrong ...


I get these messages to my email, and I reply. Why on Earth would you ever think I want harm to come to you????????? Have I posted some words wishing others ill will? If have worded something that is spiteful or discouraging I am truly, truly sorry and will attempt to do better.

My God, (our God), does not wish for you to suffer in anyway.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> But I have no money left and 6,000 extra miles on my car... and I did not do anything wrong ...


As Clint Eastwood philosophically said to Gene Hackman in _Unforgiven_, just before he blew him away, "deserve's got nothin' to do with it".


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So UberGirlPBC snd Imsoimportant, So God must not think I deserve to be blessed because another driver hit me and I am facing a $2,500 deductible ... That is 100% of all the money I made since I started ... What God are you talking about that does this to me ... Or are you blaming me for being hit ? You can be happy, happy, happy ... But I have no money left and 6,000 extra miles on my car... and I did not do anything wrong ...
> 
> Is God telling you that Uber has been so good to you that you should send me the money you made to cover my $2,5000 deductible?


I have spoken/written many times not to operate out fear and negativity. Our thoughts and emotions brings things into fruition. This is how babies and children are the strongest manifestors. They are able to sleep well (not in all countries, some babes learn early about fear) knowing all their needs will be provided for and some wants. As adults we start getting others reality confused with our own manifestations and desires. I truly believe you did not manifest this into your existence! Sometimes when we are just going about our day without intending what we want, we come across a path of another's intent or vibration. Their intent can be stronger than our default. When I see things going not going my way, even if it is a split second decision, I start manifesting, praying, thinking, feeling, whatever I need to get back on track what I want to experience. If I cannot get my "ish" together I go home and remain there until I am a strong co-creator (with my Creator) and then enter public with all these other people with strong desires.

You are scared, pissed, discouraged, and flooded with emotions. Use these feelings to command what you want now. Make a list of these things and repeat them often until you see results. Every time you wonder how this could possibly go your way, move away from that thought! Don't worry how! Just keep thinking and feeling...imagining what it will feel like to have all this resolved.

1. Imagine not having to pay your deductible (not how this will happen)
2. Imagine someone giving you the money
3. Imagine and manifest not being at fault
4. Feel yourself in your brand new car.
5. Imagine having all your expenses paid and money left over in the bank

What else? Do you need to resolve with this? Write it down exactly how you
expect and for the outcome to be better than you imagined.


----------



## Imsoimportant (May 8, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> So UberGirlPBC snd Imsoimportant, So God must not think I deserve to be blessed because another driver hit me and I am facing a $2,500 deductible ... That is 100% of all the money I made since I started ... What God are you talking about that does this to me ... Or are you blaming me for being hit ? You can be happy, happy, happy ... But I have no money left and 6,000 extra miles on my car... and I did not do anything wrong ...
> 
> Is God telling you that Uber Is so wonderful, a gift from God, that you should send me the money you made to cover my deductible that Uber (Lyft in my case) refuses to pay ?


First and foremost, I hope u are ok physically. Instead of looking at the negative you should be thankful that u are alive!!! And since u are being sarcastic my friend, it's sad that u don't consider that as a blessing in itself. You are ALIVE... Uber did not put u in that accident... That's between u and the other driver. For u to say that is to say : ppl only heve accidents driving UBER! Lastly, I don't entertain foolishness. I walk by faith honey.. You will not get a rise out of me nor will I respond to ignorance pertaining to God. I understand ppl don't see their blessings and block them on their own. Your family is able to see u, hug u, kiss you etc. Be thankful. If u don't like uber, DONT WORK for them. What's your issue again????


----------



## Imsoimportant (May 8, 2015)

Furthermore, I'm out making money counting my blessings. I surely will not allow any misery to take me off track... Peace n love to you..


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> I get these messages to my email, and I reply. Why on Earth would you ever think I want harm to come to you????????? Have I posted some words wishing others ill will? If have worded something that is spiteful or discouraging I am truly, truly sorry and will attempt to do better.
> 
> My God, (our God), does not wish for you to suffer in anyway.





Sacto Burbs said:


> So UberGirlPBC snd Imsoimportant, So God must not think I deserve to be blessed because another driver hit me and I am facing a $2,500 deductible ... That is 100% of all the money I made since I started ... What God are you talking about that does this to me ... Or are you blaming me for being hit ? You can be happy, happy, happy ... But I have no money left and 6,000 extra miles on my car... and I did not do anything wrong ...
> 
> Is God telling you that Uber Is so wonderful, a gift from God, that you should send me the money you made to cover my deductible that Uber (Lyft in my case) refuses to pay ?


check this site out when you calm down please Sir. Xoxo Hugs, man you make me wanna cry. I am so sorry and do not wish to experience this as I am done with all these struggles. So, so sorry babes. Wow. Please listen. Change your thoughts (and vibrations) and the world around you changes. Yes, people pick on me here, but I do get a lot of love from the offline world. Don't be discouraged! You are a warrior!

http://www.hayhouseradio.com/#!/

listen to this while you sleep with headphones on:





 or type in binaural beats for positive energy, binaural beats for prosperity, chakra healing or whatever you need


----------



## Imsoimportant (May 8, 2015)

I a


Sacto Burbs said:


> So UberGirlPBC snd Imsoimportant, So God must not think I deserve to be blessed because another driver hit me and I am facing a $2,500 deductible ... That is 100% of all the money I made since I started ... What God are you talking about that does this to me ... Or are you blaming me for being hit ? You can be happy, happy, happy ... But I have no money left and 6,000 extra miles on my car... and I did not do anything wrong ...
> 
> Is God telling you that Uber Is so wonderful, a gift from God, that you should send me the money you made to cover my deductible that Uber (Lyft in my case) refuses to pay ?


i also want to add, I was in an accident before driving for uber..another person crashed my vehicle. Right before I lost my job. Didn't have a way to get to work and no additional money to pay my $1000 dollar deduc. Was I angry? Yes. Frustrated? Yes. Asking why me? Yes. In a state with no family nor did I know ANYONE!!! Strangers drove me to work after I posted an ad about my situation. I offered money and they would not accept it. The auto body shop also did not charge me for the deductible. It's because I kept my head up and knew all things were possible. This is true ish. I am much more humbler than I was now then when I was making 60k a year in NYC. Much more appreciative, and now my eyes are open to see the good of the world.. End...


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

Latest news is Sacto Burbs made himself some green tea, dimmed the lights, listened to the binaural beats, and someone showed up at his door with a sack of cash. More updates to follow.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Mad Pax said:


> Latest news is Sacto Burbs made himself some green tea, dimmed the lights, listened to the binaural beats, and someone showed up at his door with a sack of cash. More updates to follow.


I didn't think it worked that fast. Impressive.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Imsoimportant said:


> Say what ya want.. I relocated from NYC (Bronx) to raleigh nc months ago and was laid off from a state job 8 months after moving here. I started ubering.. Thru his grace, I start with the sheriffs office here in Durham NC in 2 weeks. During my time I was not working, and getting 300 dollars a week from unemployment, uber saved my LIFE!!! Uber X, that is.. I was not looking to get rich, just pay bills and keep my head above water for my 2 boys. I would drive from 6am to 4pm Monday thru Friday. With the guarantee in place at the time and also when they would offer 20 dollars here And there on a weekend. I made it thru!!! I drive a 2010 chevy impala. 35 dollars fills my tank,. My uncle owns a detailing shop and also does tire rotation, oil changes, and fluid changes. As far as depreciation, I really don't care as long as the car stays running. I have 2 teenage sons, 15 and 17, my vehicle is at 68,000 miles. Once I'm tired of it they will be the new owners of the vehicle. It will be A perfect first car for them so selling it is not an option anyway. It's their car..
> As far as insurance goes, as I see ppl are quick to add that in. I was paying insurance before uber, during uber and after. Why should one factor that in when u will have to pay insurance regardless ? That's irrelevant to me. Everyone has their own opinion, so let those who chose to drive, drive. Sure no one is tryna break the bank, we are simply surviving. We're not dumb, we all have different agendas. U may want to sell ur vehicle so depreciation would matter. It doesn't to me, because once my sons get a hold of the car, I'm sure it won't last too long after that anyway. Lol spread love not hate. I'm thankful that I was able to pay my bills. It wasn't easy, but I didn't need govt assistance, I had food, and all of my bills were paid. Couldn't go out and party every weekend, but I had lights. Stay blessed all and work for what u want, all things are possible.
> This is All facts. I am a female, and I wish there were more positive ppl to help uber drivers. I always came to the threads for help when I was new, and always felt discouraged. I had a pit in my stomach as if I came all the way from NYC to be homeless. Smh these threads offer no faith or at least guidance or assistance. It's really sad. I felt like giving up. Thank G I didn't give up or take any advice... Sheeesh


^^^
I like you!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

KGB7 said:


> If you Ubering full time, then after 1 year you will have about 50k miles on a new car. Buy a new car and traded it in after one year. Keep it clean and maintained and you will get a decent trade in price.
> And if you keep buying and trading in same brand vehicle from same dealer, then a dealer will give you better price on a new car and brand name (VW, Honda, etc) customer loyalty discounts.
> 
> VW and many other companies give you $500 off for having SCCA membership. There are many other discounts as well; military (if you are or were), you are or used to work for specific company.
> ...


^^^
Yeh, you make sense. 
The only thing is that with low mileage cars these days... engine oil is so high in detergents these days that you don't really have to worry too much about sludge buildup like you did when I was a kid back in the 50's. I didn't say that... did I? 
I may be driving livery here in Vegas, but I'm still a member of the SAE and have an MSME in engine design from MIT. 
I squandered my inheritance. 
I'll work until the day I expire from lifting luggage. 
Rich friends have no idea of my financial situation. LOL!!!
BUT, however... I do know the Las Vegas Valley like the back of my hand... also Los Angeles the the surrounding areas.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

plocp said:


> Will make 1 k plus per week driving 40 hours
> 
> How true is this statement？


^^^
I have this pill that if you drop it into your gas tank and just add water from your hose, you'll get 100 Mpg.


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Yeh, you make sense.
> The only thing is that with low mileage cars these days... engine oil is so high in detergents these days that you don't really have to worry too much about sludge buildup like you did when I was a kid back in the 50's. I didn't say that... did I?
> I may be driving livery here in Vegas, but I'm still a member of the SAE and have an MSME in engine design from MIT.
> ...


You must be a big time additive high roller


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Some forums say you have to have been a driver in that state for awhile to apply for Uber?
> Along with other resident proof? So, find out first


So I went to his area yesterday, at the beginning I don't know where to go plus it's day time which I think it's Gonna be slow, I just park aside and take a lap and relax, night time is crazy, I drive around 6 hour for only 10 trips, none of those trip over 45 min drive. I got 40 dollar in tips plus net almost 200 after uber's cut, never happen to me before, and all these are no surge rate.
Pls remember this is just after the 30% rate cut, without the rate cut I would earn 30% more
Even though as you can see from my summary I no longer need to drive full time no more, my own business net me much more than uber during the weekday, but still this is very good side income with little bit of effort
Now I can see why so much hate from the formal uber driver, they used to make a killing but with the rate cut and more and more driver on the road, they start make penny's, I will be angry too


----------



## traine (May 10, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Here is my part time uber income for 55 hours a week


HI i am seriously considering driving with uber in NYC, (it is where i live) I would like to know how is 55 hrs PART TIME?


----------



## traine (May 10, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Just got my statement from last week going maybe start driving in NY it's a lot more money out there going get a suburban it's worts it I try 4 one week did 2600 k in a week


Roman3107, getting a suburban, what is the difference, is it that you can pick up more people, or that since its a larger vehicle your rates are larger? I am just starting the process of getting my TLC license so that i can drive in NYC. So learning all of this is new to me. Trying to learn the best way to go, the best car etc. Your weekly pay is very consistent. You mentioned you work part time although your hours are over what the normal full time hours are. Do you have any tips as to when and where you drive to make the most money?

Natasha


----------



## thammysplace (May 3, 2015)

Roman3107 said:


> Here is my part time uber income for 55 hours a week


We're is this? I'm in miam I


----------



## Mad Pax (Apr 4, 2015)

traine said:


> HI i am seriously considering driving with uber in NYC, (it is where i live) I would like to know how is 55 hrs PART TIME?


Hey Natasha,

Happy to help with your question. Roman ordinarily works a 110-hour week; however, he's been feeling a bit lazy these past couple of months and only been putting in 50% effort. Thus, the "part time" bit. We fully expect him to return to his workhorse ways in the near future as soon as he's out of this measly 55-hour a week slump. Keep pulling for him.

Thanks for reaching out and Uber on.


----------



## johnywinslow (Oct 30, 2014)

well last night was Saturday. I had my ap on from 7pm to 10pm in 3 hrs I got 3 rides, 6$ 7$ and 8$. I quit after seeing the writing on the wall for the night. last Saturday, I made $130 take home in 5 hrs 7pm to midnight.( when I work!) I wont drive drunks around I hate them, so I quit at midnight. point is.... this Uber thing is good for a cpl of bucks when you need it, If you want a little 100$ a week to supplement your lifestyle Uber is AWESOME! if you think your going to make this a fulltime job,your delusional. (At what we are paid right now!) I started at 1.25 a mile then .90 a mile with guarantee, and now 1.05 with no guarantee. and with one trip an hr, each trip 5$-10$ it just does not add up! the LIE that increased business will come from lower rates is just a flat out LIE! I can not get the future out of my head. DID you know drivers used to get 100% of the fare? all you paid was the AP fee, then they took a cut, then another ,then another. Not a single pay RAISE! Not once, only cut after cut. So the question is, At what point does the whole thing implode? next year rates will be even lower, year after that? what will rates be in 2016-2017 ? .75 A mile. Point is this, The cost of your life goes up.....Uber pay goes down. Im a weekend driver only, I could not imagine the frustration trying to pay the rent on a uber check!


----------



## plocp (Apr 1, 2015)

johnywinslow said:


> well last night was Saturday. I had my ap on from 7pm to 10pm in 3 hrs I got 3 rides, 6$ 7$ and 8$. I quit after seeing the writing on the wall for the night. last Saturday, I made $130 take home in 5 hrs 7pm to midnight.( when I work!) I wont drive drunks around I hate them, so I quit at midnight. point is.... this Uber thing is good for a cpl of bucks when you need it, If you want a little 100$ a week to supplement your lifestyle Uber is AWESOME! if you think your going to make this a fulltime job,your delusional. ....,


It depends on the market and how hard you game the system, nowadays I also only do the weekend, only Friday and Saturday, this week I made 400 after uber cut with 10 trips a day


----------



## DrJeecheroo (Feb 12, 2015)

UberGirlPBC said:


> Wow! I do find Roman attractive, or I definitely don't find him unattractive. I think he's nicer to me than quite a few folks here. He shares good opinions to the forum to go get the money; it there waiting. I really don't understand why I fall under so much criticism here. I guess the anonymity of the internet makes people bully much? I find a lot of people attractive. I am a loving person. This forum really tries, really, really tries to find something or someone to fault.
> 
> I am not sure there is a devil, but one of my previous co-workers would say right now, "The devil." Lol, this forum is possessed lol


Haven't I been a sweetie to you too?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

elelegido said:


> There is no link between revenue and depreciation. Depreciation is all about the costs and expenses side of a business; it's got nothing to do with revenue. But you raise a good point. And this is where depreciation gets a little more complicated.
> 
> It is impossible for accumulated depreciation expense for the car (which is equal to the drop in book value of the car) to exceed the initial book value of the car. Using the car bought for $8000 as an example, you could depreciate the value of the car by $2,000 per year and also claim that it would have no residual value at the end of, say, four years. After four years of Ubering, you'd obviously be dribbling and rocking back and forth in quiet corner somewhere, but apart from that you would have charged $2,000 x 4 years = $8,000, or the original book value of the car. In year five onwards, you would record no depreciation expense because the vehicle had already been fully depreciated. This is an example of how you could calculate depreciation expense in financial accounting for the IRS if you were using the actual expenses accounting method instead of using the IRS rate per mile method.
> 
> ...


Not unless your POS car craps out and you have to pay to have it taken to the wrecking yard


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

traine said:


> Roman3107, getting a suburban, what is the difference, is it that you can pick up more people, or that since its a larger vehicle your rates are larger? I am just starting the process of getting my TLC license so that i can drive in NYC. So learning all of this is new to me. Trying to learn the best way to go, the best car etc. Your weekly pay is very consistent. You mentioned you work part time although your hours are over what the normal full time hours are. Do you have any tips as to when and where you drive to make the most money?
> 
> Natasha


Get it Girly! More power to you soon to be fellow female driver! He was looking into Uber Black ot SuV. They have higher rates than X.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

That can buy more vitamins as well.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

Lidman said:


> That can buy more vitamins as well.


Yeaaahhhh vitamins!!!


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

I should have had a v8 too.


----------



## Allisonexo (May 13, 2015)

Unfortunately, I have not had this experience.


----------

